# Secrets and Lies - A Chaos Marine RP



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

GM's Note: Although the Action thread has started, recruitment is still open!

*Background:*

It is early in the 41st millenium.

Long ago, the Alpha Legion severed their ties with the Imperium, declaring for Horus and forever tipping the balance of power within the galaxy.

For thousands of years, the once Eighth Great Company have lurked in the shadows, biding their time, struggling for survival, fighting the lures of complete surrender to the tempting powers of Chaos. Not all have succeeded, and the rot, depravity, bloodlust, and thirst for power have grabbed ahold of the hearts of these once-noble warriors.

Having cast off any vows of loyalty they once held, the Eighth was redubbed as the Venom Guard. Led by the Wraithful, they have used subtlety, covert action, and deception to prepare the wealthy Dalmian Star Cluster for full blown incursion.

All that is left now is to act.

Gone is the careful, patient planning. Hiding in the shadows for survival while striking out against any enemy foolish enough to rear its head. It is time for insertion onto the objective, executing the final phases of the operation, and allowing the many heads of the Hydra to strike.

The regicide pieces have been placed, the operatives in position, and the Forgeworld of Hannith is ripe for the taking.

*Mission:*

You are a member of a team of Chaos Chosen inserting to the toxic wastelands of Hannith. You are to use any available means (operatives in place, covert or overt action) to reach the heart of the Mechanicus's primary stronghold and disable the planet's astropathic relays and orbital defense systems to allow the main body of the Venom Guard to begin an all-out assault upon the surface.

*Location:*

You are currently aboard a small, stealthy ship, the _Twisted Lie_ that just exited the warp at the edges of the Hannith star system, in the far northern reaches of Ultima Segmentum. Flying in a pattern to evade the orbital defense scanners, you are approximately one day's journey from your insertion point, from which you will board the vessel's sole drop pod.

*Composition of the Chosen:*
One Aspiring Champion (will be chosen by me once all spots are filled)
4x special weapons bearers
5x normal Chosen

*Character Sheets:*

Here is what you will need to post:

Name: As always, fairly self explanatory. First name will suffice (last names optional), however if you would like to have a "title" of sorts you can post it pending my approval.

Appearance: The general scheme of colouring for the Venom Guard is an emerald green, however variations due to the specialized nature of a Chosen's mission is acceptable. Apart from that, what do you look like? Tall, short, bloated with disease, mutated? Is your armour adorned with leather scraps to reduce the sound of armoured plates rubbing, are you toting dozens of human skulls? Anything ridiculously over the top will probably need to be changed, but this is Chaos, so have fun with it. 

Chaos Loyalty: Are you loyal to a particular Chaos God? Keep in mind, the official stance of the Alpha Legion is either disdain or Chaos Undivided, but preferring one over the others is common enough.

Personality: What are you like? Are you a bloodthirsty berserker? A deceptive follower of the Changer? Are you close with your brothers, or plotting how to gain favour either within the Venom Guard or in the eyes of your chosen God? The basics of what make you tick.

Background: Are you one of the original Legionnaires, or a traitor from past the Heresy? When did you convert to the Traitor Legions, and how did you move up to the vaunted ranks of the Chosen? What sort of deeds have led you to your current situation? As a warband that has been around for 10,000 years, your options are virtually wide open here, though of course someone new to the Venom Guard is unlikely to have been elevated to the status of Chosen quickly over those who have been around for centuries.

_Edit:_ The original Eighth Great Company of the Alpha Legion formed the original Venom Guard. While the warband has been more than willing to recruit "outside talent," just be clear if your character originates from the Eighth or from another Great Company from the crusade (either within the Alpha Legion or other traitor Legions), or simply an opportunist who turned traitor from a Loyalist Chapter and joined the ranks. Any of those scenarios are acceptable, since none of these RP characters, nor their backstories, currently exist in my own Venom Guard universe, so choose whichever you like! If this is unclear, please feel free to shoot me a PM.

Weapons: As with a Codex: CSM Chosen squad, there will be 5 special weapons available to the rest of the squad (missile launcher, meltagun, plasma gun, flamers, power fists, lightning claws, power weapons, heavy bolters, etc). The warrior chosen to be the Aspiring Champion once we've got interested players will have an additional special weapon available (plasma pistol if they already picked a close combat weapon special, or power sword/fist/lightning claw if vice versa). Power armour, frag and krak grenades/meltabombs.

*Rules:*

Rules:
1. Post Length: Posts need to be at least 10 decently-lengthed sentences in length. I certainly won't place an upper limit on them, since I certainly have enjoyed my lurking over here in the RP forums and longer posts are some of the best ones here. Quotes from other players will not be counted to the minimum limit. If you post something that violates this, I'll send you a cordial PM asking that you add a wee bit more, and all will be kosher.

2. God-modding: Though the scenario in itself will provide ample opportunity to glory in the pure badassery of Astartes combat prowess, don't take it to extremes. This is the Alpha Legion, they don't like taking on an entire regiment of Imperial Guardsmen with one solitary Marine.

3. GM: As the GM, my call is the one that goes. I'm always open for suggestions, either in the recruitment thread or via PM, but once I make a decision it's the one that we'll be driving on with. 

4. Post Count: You can post however many times you want to, as long as each satisfies the 10-sentence minimum. Just keep within the bounds of the update itself, and if you ask yourself "Will this take it too far?" then, as always, feel free to shoot me a PM and ask me.

5. Character Death: It'll probably happen. It _is_ war, after all!

6. Characters: As I'm paraphrasing/stealing some of this from DR's recruitment threads, I'll go ahead and echo what he says here, as well. Perfect is overrated. Half of the fun I've had while writing about the Venom Guard in the OW forum has been that so many of them don't mesh. Fighting together doesn't mean they have to _like_ one another. Character flaws will be what sets this apart from simply a prolonged, multi-person narrative of bolter porn as they all interact and either progress or regress in their own personalities, traits, etc.

7. Recruitment: While I am aiming for an ideal group of 7-10 players, who is to say that another ship is en route as well? This _is_ the Alpha Legion, plans must have contingencies. I plan to keep recruitment open well into the Action thread to keep new twists happening and keep people interested. If you, as a player, are unable to post for some reason or the other, just let me know. If you feel the need to drop out, just let me know, and we can figure out an in-game solution that will work to your individual situation. The key here is communication with me.

8. Updates: At the fastest, 1 per week, on Sundays. If this seems too much to keep up, either on my end or on the players, we can extend it as needed, but I would _greatly_ prefer to keep it at that rate.

9. Feel free to PM me at any time with questions you may have. I do have a very demanding work schedule in real life, so if it takes me a couple/several hours to respond, don't sweat it, I'm out in the woods playing army and have to get some down time before I check my cell phone and respond accordingly. That's the excuse I'm using, and I'm sticking to it!

GM's note: Any of you familiar with my fiction are familiar with the Venom Guard, but keep in mind this Chosen squad is entirely separate from my established characters, and this RP will explore the roots of the actions taken that lead up to events hundreds of years down the road. While I doubt you would anyway, don't feel constrained by any existing stories I have set in the Dalmian Cluster, since although there is a clear endstate, how the conflict was begun (what this RP is all about!) is still shrouded in the past. This is meant as not only a hopefully fun RP for all of us, but a means to explore the background of the warband I've grown to love.

And with this, let the recruitment begin!



*Dramatis Personae:*

*Character Name* - *Forum Name* - *Chaotic Loyalty*

*Venom Guard NPCs (played by Boc)*

Ezekial - Boc - Undivided


*Name:* Ezekial, or simply The Seer

*Appearance:* Rarely seen outside of his armour, Ezekial is a true son of Alpharius. His bronzed skin is unblemished by millennia of combat, and his head is shaved bald. His eyes radiate are a deep, bottomless black, as his countless exposures to the warp and delving into its depths have sucked any sign of humanity or recognizable feature from them.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Undivided. As the Arch Sorcerer of the Venom Guard, Ezekial knows it is wise to appease the powers of the Warp, especially Tzeentch, Slaanesh, and Nurgle. Though Khorne despises the use of sorcery, Ezekial acknowledges the sheer power and ferocity that can stem from a follower of the Blood God, and while he looks down upon those that use Khorne's favour like a crutch, he understands the occasional necessity of it.

*Personality:* As one of those in charge of the fate of the Venom Guard, Ezekial can seem quite haughty to those that are not familiar with him. To those close with him, he is a refreshingly blunt individual. However, his small circle of 'confidants' is just that: small. To the rank and file of the Venom Guard, his word is law. Each sentence he speaks carry with it the full authority of the warband, and his edicts are not to be questioned. To earn his displeasure is something not to be taken lightly...

*Background:* Ezekial is an original member of the Legion, hailing from Terra when the Emperor of Mankind initially sent out the Legiones Astartes. Having been recognized as having wych-site and other warp-borne abilities as a child, he was schooled as a Librarian after having been deemed safe by the appropriate authorities of the time. At the time of the Heresy, he had been serving as the 8th Company's Chief Librarian for nearly two hundred and fifty years.

Following the Legion's siding with Horus and the XX's Primarch's dispatch at the hands of the Ultramarines, Ezekial latched onto those whom he felt would rise to power within the relatively shattered Legion. Remaining in the 8th, he quickly entwined his own wych-sight and gifts to the Marine now known as the Wrathful. Since the dark days following the Heresy, Ezekial has been at the Wrathful's side, seeking through warp currents to guide the fate of the Company. With the aid of the rest of the Convent, the three other Sorcerer's within the Venom Guard, he manipulates destiny and threads of fate to see his Legion the strength that it once was.

Having spent long centuries of his life immersed in the Eye and other warp storms, Ezekial's power has multiplied exponentially from the mere levels he once was as a Librarian. As a Sorcerer, his powers are so great as to crush any single Loyalist psyker brought against him. The gifts of Warp have been kind upon him indeed.

There are whispers amongst the former Legionaires that it is in fact Ezekial's vision, not the Wrathful's, that guides the Venom Guard. 

*Weapons:* The same bolt pistol that he once wore during the Great Crusade, the barrel has been crafted to be extending from the mouth of a serpent, with its teeth extending above and below the head. A force staff of obsidian and gold are on his person at all times, the haft of which is adorned with an ever-moving sea of scales. His heavily modified power armour is constantly in flux, a sea of shifting scales interrupted by the swimming heads of hydras. He wears a dark forest green robe over his armour.

For some additional examples of Ezekial, here are his portions of my fanfic thusfar: Link 1 - Link 2 - Link 3 - Link 4


*Squad Ventor*

Mallik - Serpion5 - Disdain


*Name:* Mallik (Nothing more. I am simply Mallik)

*Appearance:* Mid length silver grey hair framing an angular jawed face that shows well the wear and tear of millennia of combat. Light grown over scars cross his face, most prominently between his eyes and to the left of his jaw. All of this is most of the time concealed behind his short horned helmet. Mallik is solidly built as with all astartes but is probably of just below average height. 

*Chaos Loyalty:* Chaos is a tool, a means to an end and nothing more. Only once has Mallik ever sought the favour of a god, and never since has he deigned to grant them his prayers. He lives primarily for himself, but occasionally, eventually, perhaps some deal could be made again...?

*Personality:* Mallik is deceptively quiet and calm in non combat situations, speaking with a firm but quiet voice that carries a forceful and yet somehow subtle authority. His affiliation with the Alpha Legion ensured that he became adept at manipulating the hearts and minds of lesser men, and he will use any methods he deems necessary to subvert his pawns to the intended objective. 

In battle, all of this poise is cast aside and Mallik becomes a savage berzerker who fights with all the ferocity of one of Angron`s own chosen. 

*Background:* Mallik was a simple battle brother during the late years of the crusade, content to fight as his legion bade him to and follow the career path of an astartes. It was mere decades before the events of Istvaan V that Mallik found himself promoted to the rank of Brother Sergeant and began to learn the finer aspects of the Legion`s ways. The nature of the Legion meant it was not entirely a surprise to Mallik when the primarch ordered their alliance with Horus in executing the Isvaan dropsite massacre. 

That battle was the first time Mallik faced another astartes in true combat, and the experience was one that he has never been able to forget. It was this newfound sense of martial honour and the need to excel that truly drove Mallik to new heights of insane courage and daring, and it was almost inevitable that he should eventually attract the favour of his superiors. The rebellion was lost, the Legion scattered, but Mallik still retained his standing. 

Throughout the long millennia, Mallik has been content to play the long game, sowing the seeds of his superior`s plans, operating wherever he is needed and turning his talents to the warband`s cause. When the Eighth Company disbanded from the legion to become the Venom Guard, Mallik saw an opportunity and so made the choice to leave his own company. He was only too eager to join the Venom Guard and accelerate his rise to greater power, and his role in the conquest of Hannith will be the crowning achievement in his long and bloody career. 

*Wargear:* Power Armour.

Frag and Krak Grenades.

Boltgun.

Bolt Pistol.

Warhammer. (Not a thunder or power hammer, just a normal heavy blunt adamantium warhammer.)

Karlin the Blood Fiend - Karak the Unfaithful - Khorne


Name: Karlin "Blood Fiend"

*Apperance:* Karlin's power armour is an emerald green, as he was an original member of the Venom Guard, however it is broken and dirty. The long years have not been kind to his armour, It was once something to be admired but alas, no longer. It bears many chaos marks, a chain as a belt, spikes crudely attached to the shoulder pad and the distinctive back pack venting system. His helmet has been re-made with the face of a daemon, a gawping fanged mouth and two evil eyes. His real face is cruel, with a wicked smile and no hair.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Where all others have turned him away, the Blood god promised him eternal life for the small price of a million skulls. It is of course Khorne.

*Personality:* Kalin has given himself fully to the blood god and strives to become a daemon prince, he is creul and wicked, seeing most of his brothers as a waist of space he is very selfish. When battle comes Kalin does not hold himself back for any reason, however he cares little for his safety having decended so deep into corruption. Kalin wants only for that rare moment where Khorne may notice him above all others.

*Background:* Kalin first joined the Venom guard with his brother, Janin and the two became almost inceprable. They would fight every battle side-by-side and the two were almost unstoppible together. But when the heresy came it was obvious that Janin has chosen the light of the emperor rather than Horus. The two of them fought and Janin was killed, in his dying moments Kailn asked him to forsake the emperor, he did not. That is his only regret. It was only after the purging that he came to truly worship the blood god and has done so ever since.

In his old squad Kalin was a master at the art of close combat, and famed for it throughout the company. Even today he has still kept up this skill, after over 10,000 years of using the same weapon he has become very skilled with it. To the rest of the warband Kalin is still one of best, however he preferes fame to his God rather than other mortals meaning he is not as well known as he should be.

*Weapons:* Power armour, Bolt pistol, meltabombs and a large and heavy chainsword called _Deathspitter_

Alsarius - Lord Ramo - Chaos Undivided/Disdain


*Name:* Alsarius

*Appearance:* Alsarius is a typical Chaos Astartes of the Venom Guard. His armor is emerald green that is the normal in the Venom Guard, and even though he is about to infiltrate a stronghold the only adaption he has made to his armor is a weather beaten cloak. Alsarius is a tall marine, thinner then some of his other more bulky brethren. Alsarius is blessed to look fairly like his primachs Alpharius and Omegon. Once this mattered to the Alpha Legion, but not as much now. He has slightly copper skin, bald head and green eyes that seemingly shine brightly. He has leather straps over his armor in an attempt to lessen the noise emitted as he moves.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Disdain.

*Personality:* Alsarius is a fairly secretive individual, he won't reveal his true purposes to his brothers even though he trusts a majority of them. He is more calm and calculated then some of his fellows. He still follows the way of the Alpha Legion, deception, misdirection, secrecy, all these traits Alsarius uses. When in battle though he becomes a fearsome individual, able to hold his own like all Astartes though he slaughters those that fight against chaos.

*Background:* Alsarius is a legionnaire from before the Horus Heresy that split the galaxy apart in bloody warfare. He was pushed through rigorous training as a Alpha Legionnaire, a training that became more demanding, more driven after Alpharius and Rouboute Guilliman argued with the Alpha Legion becoming more demanding in their plans. Alsarius learnt the use of non Astartes combatants in their plans when he finally became a full astartes in the Eighth Great Company, being able to go places where it would be difficult for an Astartes to go.

At the battle for Isstvan V Alsarius took part in the ground operations, being part of the force that wiped out the majority of Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard in an ambush that many thought to be Alpharius design. During the remainder of the heresy Alsarius and his Great Company were used to slow Imperial Reinforcements, his squad being responsible for the destruction of an entire Imperial Army armored detachment through misdirection and confusion, causing the group to fire on itself as they isolated numbers of tanks from each other.

Once the heresy was stopped, Alsarius took part in the battle of Eskrador, where upon his primach was killed. However due to the fact that there were two primachs Alsarius continued to fight without breaking like the Ultramarines thought would happen. He was elevated to the Chosen ranks after this battle, managing to destroy two whole squads with the help of his squad as they sowed confusion in the ranks of the loyalists.

Since then he has fought how an Alpha Legionnaire should, from the shadows, infiltrating a place and slowly seeding discontent and confusion before striking at the enemies weakest point in a lightning fast assault.

*Weapons:* Power Armor, frag and krak grenades, melta gun and combat knife.

Carroth - Spehs_Mehreen - Khorne


*Name:* Carroth

Appearance: Carroth wears the standard color of the Venom Guard across his body aside from his helmet, which is jet-black with bright green eye-slots. Adorned on his waist he carries a multitude of skulls from various loyalist Astartes and several members of the Inquisition. Physically he is taller than most. His hair is black and cropped tight against his skull. No augmentation is present. 

*Chaos Loyalty:* Khorne, above others. [Blood for the Blood God!]

*Personality:* Carroth is, for a Khorne follower, surprisingly level-headed and calm. However, during combat, Carroth succumbs to the lust for carnage and can often lose bits of his sanity in pursuit of constant slaughter. Due to him being of a more recent founding he is usually looked down upon by his brethren for being a relative new comer to the war against the false-emperor, since many of them have close personal ties to the Heresy. Because of this Carroth has developed a humoristic and sarcastic attitude when dealing with fellow Astartes. After his ascension to the rank of Chosen, the insults ceased -- however Carroths unique persona remained. 

*Background:* Carroth converted to the Chaotic Astartes after the rite of Exterminatus was declared upon his homeworld of Plagario following a Tyranid invasion. Disgusted by the immense destruction the Imperium so willingly unleashed, even after his Chapter vigorously argued to be allowed back onto the surface and fight, Carroth left his loyalist brethren in pursuit of what he called the 'Great Truth' -- Which is that, ultimately, everything will drown in blood -- One must only choose how much of it was spilt by them.

His induction into the Venom Guard happened nearly a century ago, during the Evisceration of the Hektus Sector. Carroth had no affiliation with any traitor legions at this time. His prowess in combat left a good impression upon the Venom Guard taking part in the carnage and offered him a place within their ranks. His ascension to Chosen happened exactly 57 years later, when he ripped the head off Varius Stigmak, Chapter Master of the Silver Legion loyalist Astartes, at the Battle of Genova IV. (A skull that he wears across his waist to this day)

In preparation for assault on Hannith many prayers have been made to Khorne, both promises of carnage and requests that his brethren be victorious in their campaign.

*Weapons:* Carroth, before his fall, was a master swordsmen amongst his brethren and still remains so to this day. Because of this he has two Gladius' sheathed on either side of his waist. He also uses a standard bolter, however he has personally etched his entire weapon with scripture dedicated to Khorne.

*Heavier Weaponry:* Frag and Melta-Bombs.

Veygor Agannon - Bane_of_Kings - Disdain


*Name:* Veygor Agannon
*Appearance:* Agannon boasts the traditional colour of the Venom Guard, the emerald green colour that he has kept untarnished in his service. He is a medium-sized marine, and has a trophy rack above his head where boasts several helmets from slain loyalist marines, including the Salamanders Chapter and the Crimson Fists.
*Chaos Loyalty:* Disdain
*Personality:* Agannon is a brave, ferocious and cunning warrior. Preferring ambushing to a straight up firefight, the Venom Guard has a disdain towards his corrupted brethren, and hates those who worship chaos - believing them to have sunk low, and cast aside the intital purity of the legion.
*Background:* Hailing from the Alpha Legion since before the Horus Heresy, Agannon has many years of warfare upon him, and has served Alpharius constantly since his induction into the legion shortly before the Heresy. Having fought with his Primarch several times, Agannon views those who have not fought with him as those who have not truly become a member of the Alpha Legion, and like all of his brothers - views Alpharius as still alive after the incident with Guilliman, but managed to join the forces of the Venom Guard when he realised that this would give him a greater challenge, seeking the ultimate aim of becoming the leader of Eighth Company.
*Weapons:* Power Fist, Bolt-Pistol and Boltgun Mark V "Heresy Era" Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades

Ventor Thorin - Komanko - Slaanesh/Tzeentch - _DECEASED_


*Name:* Ventor Thorin

*Appearance:* Ventor is of an average height for an astarte. He is old, dating back many hundred years ago. His hair is raven black and long, too long, so he is forced to keep it tied from behind or it might interfere with him while at combat.

His eyes glimmer with madness and are of a dark green colour. Ventor's face is triangular with a thin chin and high cheekbones, his eyes seem to be a little sunken and unlike many other marines there are no visible scars on him.

His skin is pale which makes it look like all the blood in his body disappeared. He is well built although it doesn’t look that way, unlike his brothers his muscles aren’t huge hulking mountains, he seems slimmer and less menacing yet those looks are deceiving as he is as strong as any other marine.

Another thing which sets him away from the normal marine is the fact that he is slightly mutated. Like a space wolf he has canine teeth from below and above and his tongue resembles the one of a serpent.

Because of the mission’s nature Ventor changed the colour of his armor, instead of the usual emerald green his armour was painted in a much dark kind of green one which would resemble darkness and shadow while still keeping with the Venom Guard's colours.

The armor itself looks unremarkable which by itself speaks of Ventor's skill and maybe personality. A black cape with a green trim is attached to his armour and the armour itself is padded with leather to reduce the amount of sound it makes. His armour is decorated with the symbol of the chapter, the Hydra which is obviously painted in green.

Ventor doesn't wear a helm as he lost it many centuries ago, since he lost it he knew that it was fate and not his fault and thus he did not bother using a new one. The armor itself is rather plain and it doesn’t brandish to many custom made changed. The only thing that should be noted is two spiked chains which are strapped in the shape on an X on his chest.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Ventor is rather uncommon in his belief, instead of worshipping the might of the Undivided he leans more towards the worship of two gods in particular Slaanesh and Tzeentch. Though he is not blindly loyal to either he still prefers them over the mindlessness of Khorne and Nurgle's death worship.

*Personality:* Ventor is cunning and deceptive. He is always plotting like a real follower of Tzeentch although he respects his battle brothers. He wont shy away of killing his own squad if the need will arise, he is calculating and cold hearted not caring for those he did not fight with.

He is somewhat arrogant which often hampers his own plans. He is also ambitious which causes him to strive to do better each time. In general his loyalty lies with himself and he is not working to benefit the gods or the warband for a long time. The fact that he is still part of the Venom Guard is utterly out of convenience and nothing more.

In battle he is cruel, using his sharp wit and cunning as a weapon and a tool. He takes great pleasure in misleading his enemies and sowing the seeds of deceit and mistrust in their midst. While fighting his cunning and wit are only matched by his brutality as the more brutal the kill is the more it is pleasing.

*Background:* Ventor’s age dates back a long time ago. He is one of the original Legionnaires and thus benefits from many years of experience. He witnessed thousands of atrocities; he saw death by the millions. Those sights made him what he is now a relentless and cold hearted astarte.

Ventor is an expert of infiltration and close quarter fighting and he had proven it in the past, a thing which in time led him up the ranks of the warband. He single handedly infiltrated an imperial guard base, he managed to shut down all sensors and defenses and than proceeded to slaughtering nearly a tenth of the men present by his own. After that he made his way outside and back to the warband’s ship before the Venom Guard launched its attack on the base and than raided the plant that it guarded.

Since than his skill in infiltration has been a known fact and thus he began moving forward in the ranks until he reached the rank of a chosen. His rank gave him access to better weaponry and equipment which in turn only made him a better soldier.

Though the rank of chosen is not easily obtained Ventor doesn’t care much for it. He knows that even a chosen can serve as cannon fodder if needed and as such he strives to go up in the ranks of the Venom Guard to a position of relative safety.

Because of his reputation of successful infiltrations and slaughter Ventor was chosen to be part of the squad which was sent to infiltrate the Mechanicus’s primary stronghold on the planet.

*Weapons:* A pair of lightning claws, power armour, frag grenades and meltabombs.

Krateros - Dark Angel - Slaanesh


*Name:* Krateros.

*Appearance:* Unlike many of the Eighth, Krateros has retained his original colouring - Jet and blue, denoting him as a member of the Effrit Stealth Squad. The armour itself is sleeker than the standard set, with form-fitting, overlapping torso plates and a pair of reduced pauldrons. A cloak of firedrake scales, taken from the Second Captain of the Salamanders, sometime after the Heresy, adorns his shoulders.

The faceplate of his helm is a glittering skull, foreboding and devilish; with narrowed eyes, both the colour of newly spilt blood. The mouthpiece is a serrated grille, unostentatious when in comparison to the surrounding helm. The three-headed Hydra, the symbol of dissent and betrayal on many worlds, is engraved around the right eyepiece, coiling down around the mouthpiece and neck.

Krateros was once notoriously handsome, with flaxen hair and a saturnine face, untouched by war. During his pilgrimage into the Eye, following the supposed loss of his Father; something changed.

Scales of green, red and lilac grew along the left side of his neck, spreading along his cheek and around his eye - Which became slitted and golden-black, contrasting heavily against the icy-blue of his right. The right side of his face is completely untouched, remaining handsome and sad, lined by ten thousand years of warfare and mindless purgation. His lips are thin and red-brown, showing the pearly teeth beneath, whether unsmiling or with a smile. His hair has turned grey and brittle, falling past his shoulders in long, untangled tumbles.

Where Astartes are built for war, with biologically enhanced muscles, Krateros has never been large; but rather lean and hard, once fittingly described as a panther, by his Father. His height is particularly ponderous, standing closer to eight-and-a-half feet, monstrously grown by years of warp exposure.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Suspected Slaaneshi.

*Personality:* Unforgiving and bitter, Krateros is one to scorn quickly and murder joyfully. Intelligent and tactful, his refusal to partake in a campaign which he suspects will end in failure, has resorted in many dubbing him a craven. He often laments, remembering greater times; of a united galaxy, of Gods and Demi-Gods. He is outspoken, particularly when it comes to the decisions of the Wrathful, for whom he harbours little respect.

*Background:* The XX Legion, whose information has since been wiped from Imperial History; were the last to be formed, bolstered exclusively by warriors of Terran blood. Krateros, the noble son of an Hive-Lord; on the northernmost continent, was amongst the first elevated to Godhood. The Alpha Legion Geneseed was particularly potent, enlarging the initiates monstrously - So that, when their twinned Primarchs arrived to inspect their infantile Legion, they stood as tall and broad.

The greatest of initiates, Krateros counted amongst them; former-Captain Antonius of the Eighth, whom would later fall beneath his standard-bearer’s blade, were elevated to prestigious positions. However, it was not to Alpharius which Krateros swore his loyalties - But rather, the secretive and tactful Omegon, who had already begun to craft his Effrit Stealth Squad, a de-facto praetorian guard.

They operated out of the main structure of the Legion, answering to Omegon, and Omegon alone. Krateros enjoyed the luxuries, becoming a adamant companion of the second Primarch, refusing to introduce himself as Alpharius, when asked - Rather being truthful, despite the ire of many of his brethren. Notably, during his youth; he and Ingo Pech struck up a fierce rivalry, which often cumulated in honour duels, and superficial bloodshed.

While many of the Legion chose to surgically alter their appearance, so that they would be interchangeable with the Primarchs; Krateros declined, contemptuously stating that it was idiotic to be identical, to lose their personalities in becoming one with Alpharius-Omegon.

When the Cabal informed Alpharius of the upcoming betrayal, Krateros was torn between loyalties. He had fought and bled for the Imperium on a hundred worlds; butchered empires in the Emperor’s name, and yet, in these times of rapture, he was asked to do the unthinkable. When Omegon gathered the Effrit Stealth Squad, and asked them to pledge their blades; for the greater good of the Imperium, Krateros was amongst the most hesitant - Knowing what would come, would destruction he would wrought on humankind.

His resolve and mind destroyed by hours of eternal debating, Krateros agreed. And so, Krateros of the Alpha Legion, Sworn-Brother of the Effrit Stealth Squad, marched beneath the banners of Horus Lupercal. While Alpharius hobbled together the Companies, swaying each with speeches of vindication and correctness; of the better nature and true path, Omegon and his Squad acquired secretive trading routes from captured merchants, preparing the Legion for war.

The World Eaters, Sons of Horus, Emperor’s Children and Death Guard had all publicly announced their intentions; virus bombing the loyalist elements of their Legions, openly denouncing the Emperor’s fascistic ideologies. In response, the Emperor ordered his wayward sons to be dealt with - Dispatching a task force of monstrous size, composed of seven Legions; of which, four had already cast in their lot with Horus.

On the Urgall Depression, Krateros wore Tactical Dreadnaught armour for the first and last time. He strode into battle, besides his Primarchs; in the monstrous set of burnished plates, weeping as he hacked down injured Loyalists; for the injustice which he was being forced to partake in. He fought, side-by-side with the greatest heroes of the Legiones Astartes, murdering some, aiding others. Horus and his Justaerin elite sallied forth, crushing the Loyalists in a mailed fist.

And so the Heresy was begun. For years, Krateros battled besides Omegon and Alpharius - On Tallarn against the White Scars, where he cut down the Khan of the Seventh Brotherhood, against the Sons of Fenris on Yarant, for whom he held little remorse, knowing full-well why the Space Wolves had been created. He fought dozens more of battles, against stranded Astartes and the broken remnants of Loyalist Expeditionary Fleets, and each time, lamented how far he was falling.

When the Cradle of Mankind burned; Krateros and the Alpha Legion were scattered across the galaxy, away from Horus and his siege. When Horus and the Emperor duelled, and the attempted dethroning was broken upon the bridge of the Vengeful Spirit, Krateros relished in the end of such a cataclysmic conflict. Krateros, loyal to Omegon, and on a lesser scale, Alpharius; remained with the XX Legion until the Battle of Eskrador.

It was upon that gloomy world that the Ultramarines, under staunch Guilliman, murdered Alpharius. In his rage, Krateros had cut open several of his brethren, maddened and blind; having lost one of his Primarchs. Cursed as a Kinslayer, he took flight; boarding and commandeering a small frigate, and fleeing for where Traitors are offered a save haven - The Eye of Terror.

Reportedly, during the centuries within the Eye, Krateros took a holy pilgrimage, visiting thousands of worlds, blessing them with his presence. He served as a chief lieutenant Serghar Targost; fighting dutifully during two of the Black Crusades, before finally leaving on his own path. Here, he disappeared from all fronts, until late Millennium 38, when the Venom Guard were led into the Eye of Terror by the visions of the Seer, Ezekiel.

On a nameless, storm-beaten world, the Venom Guard found Krateros. Ezekiel, accompanied by the venerable Bociphus, the champion of the Venom Guard, landed with the Terminators of Team Yarlo; on a forested plateau. They were met by the envoys of the Serpent Lord, the King-of-the-World, who led the Alpha Legionnaires to a wooden keep, deep within the forest. In the palace, they found trophies of eons past - The armour of a Silver Skull, the skeleton of a former Angels of Fire Chapter Master, a ruined World Eaters dreadnaught, and countless others.

Most galling of all, held aloft above the keep’s throne room, was a bejeweled Aquila. The Serpent Lord appeared moments after their arrival, an old, bent-backed man with a great, flowing beard. He challenged the Venom Guard - Asking of their intentions, jesting on behalf of the Chaos Space Marines. When he mentioned Alpharius, with particularly scorn, Bociphus moved to cut down the Serpent Lord, and -

- Locked blades with the true King-of-the-World. Krateros, in his gleaming armour, had smiled woefully and pushed the Champion away, swearing his sword to the Venom Guard, on condition that his fiefdom would be left alone. Ezekiel, being the most senior of the present Venom Guard, agreed cordially.

His arrival to the Venom Guard was not the greatest, many acting weary around him; due to his nature as a member of Effrit. However, in the centuries since he has been striding alongside the Venom Guard, he has mostly integrated with them - Though, he looks towards the Wrathful as somewhat of an idiot, who he believes will lead to the destruction of the Warband.

Interestingly, Krateros hates what he has become - Loathing killing Loyalist Astartes, hating how he has fallen so far, from his once-true intentions.

*Weapons:* A Powersword, with three snakes carved around the blade, in a sickly, green-yellow. A Bolter, which he carried with hum during the Horus Heresy - With an added scope and silencer, for sniping purposes. A Bolt Pistol, taken from the cooling hands of a White Scar, during the failed rebellion.

Asaenath - Flerden - Tzeentch


*Name:* Asaenath

*Appearance:* Asaenath's amour is the normal emerald green of the venom guard, other than his left shoulder pad and helm, that still bear the colors of the Night Lords. He has shoulder length black hair that he usually keeps tied back in different ways so that it wont get in his eyes. He is not especially tall, normal Space Marine height.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Asaenath started to worship Tzeentch after being in the same warband as a Thousand Son Sorcerer. Unlike many other'sm he does not go around praising or trying to make other people worship Tzeentch, he knows that Tzeentch has plans about every one, even if they do not worship Tzeentch.

*Personality:* Asaenath is a cold hearted killer, and cares nothing about anything else than himself and his orders. He tries to kill his enemies fast and silently. Outside of battle he is calm, silent and tries to keep away from the others since he does not really like talking so much.

*Background:* Asaenath was originally a Assault Marine in the Night Lords legion in the Great Crusade, he fought at Isstavan V. After Curze was assassinated, he left the Night Lords and roamed around the galaxy joining different warbands, meeting champions from many legions, and champions seeking favor of the different gods. At one point he joined a Thousand Son sorcerer's warband. That sorcerer made him start worshiping Tzeentch, so that he could become a great sorcerer too. But Asaenath suspected the sorcerer just wanted a servant to do his dirty work so he killed him and left the warband. After that he continued to worship Tzeentch. At some point he joined the Alpha Legion. And after serving with them for a long time, serving in many battles, and making his name somewhat known in the legion. He was elevated to the Venom Guard after a battle where he personally killed a Raven Guard captain. Some of the other members of the Venom Guard look down at him but most do not care as long as he follows orders.

*Weapons: * Bolter, chainsowrd, bolt pistol and frag and krak grenades.

Korsh Soteph - Deus Mortis - Nurgle


*Name:* Korsh Soteph

*Appearance:*Being dedicated to Nurgle, the effects of decay are starting to show on Korsh's body. His body and armour have started to become bloated and hosting small nests of insects. His eyes have turned a milky white colour, similar to that of a dead fish. His skin has turned a sickly pale yellow colour, as have his teeth and nails. Various portions of his skin are decaying slowly and therefore pealing away. And of course, this means that Korsh does not have the most pleasant odours. However, these details do grant him the ability to hid amongst the dead without arousing suspicion. This often means that when servants of the Imperium carry in a 'fallen Astartes' for 'Rites of Rememberance' they actually carry Korsh into the heart of the defences, from which he can wreak untold havoc.

His armour would be the standard colour for the Venom guard, but as is the case with all Nurgle worshipers, his armour has corroded too. Where there was once brilliant emerald green, three perfect sphere's of rust have forced their way through in various places. The most noticeable of these is the one on his left shoulder and right knee. Several joints of his armour leek a fluid which origins or nature are uncertain, but it is suspected to be a poison, as it has a very adverse effect on the servants of the Imperium, particularly regular humans. However, it also acts as a form of oil, and allows Korsh to move with less noise than would be expected for someone of his size.

*Chaos Loyalty:*Nurgle

*Personality:*Korsh's loyalty is best described as neutral. He will not openly try to subvert the leaders of his squad and warband, but should not be counted on to fight for their survival either. Mainly because Korsh has become desensitised to the notion of death, having become one of Grandfather Nurgle's children. Also because Korsh doesn't care who leads, him or others, only that he gets to spread corruption an misery to the Imperium. Other than that, Korsh is impassive and determined. He speaks when he feels like it, but would not be described as silent. As with many of Nurgle's children, he is rather jolly and enjoys the company of others, often acting paternally, sometimes to the great annoyance of others.

*Background:*Korsh doesn't hail from the original Alpha legion. In fact, his origins aren't even in the Heresy. His story starts much later. He actually hails from the Ultramarines chapter. He was a member of the 4th companies command squad. He was one of the 2 extra veterans. His fall to chaos begins when the 4th company were sent into combat against an unidentified xeno's threat at the edge of the galaxy. The Ultramarines were totally unprepared for the new threat which they faced. The sheer adaptability and relentlessness of the new breed of xeno's was totally unprecedented and therefore Korth's company was unable to predict what would happen.

First their Astropathic signal was cut off. With no means of communication and no knowledge of the foe they were facing, a kernal of doubt rooted itself within Korsh and several other members of the chapter's minds. Their chaplain assured them with fiery oratory that “no xeno's could stand before the might of the Emperor's Astartes”, but it did little to help once they faced their foes. On the agri-world they sat, these bloated, poisonous monsters had turned it into their home. A green haze of filth proceeded them and every single monster spat acidic poison.

Being Astartes, the poison did little at first. But as the battle drew on, the xeno's planted more and more spires which belched toxic fumes into the atmosphere and the 'fresh' air supplies of the Ultramarines grew short. The conflicts grew more and more desperate. Ammunition was needlessly expended into foes without number as whole continents turned green and brown under the poisonous assault. Many Thunderhawks were sent into the green mist to try and destroy the spore spires, and most were lost. However, they often contained supplies which in the latter stages of the war proved essential. Being a veteran of several campaigns, Korsh lead one of the expedition teams into the mist to retreave the supplies from the downed Thunderhawks.

As they disappeared into the fog, the vox network went crazy. They couldn't reach the rest of their company over the vox, and within the fog, there were no bearings to speak of. They journeyed deeper and deeper into the green mist, the acidic poison started to break through their armour vent. The deeper they got, the more powerful the poison got, and eventually, they were inhaling straight poisonous vapours. They all fought against the vapours and the swarms of alien monsters. Curiously, as the poison got stronger, and they approached the guessed point where a downed thunderhawk was, the xenos resistance thinned. As they approached the corroding steel bird. They saw a curious sight. There were other figures around their objective.

As was protocol, they opened fire on the figures. The bullets seem to land home, but the figures did nothing but continued with whatever work they were doing. Except one. The largest of the figures moved towards them. It gargled one phrase “Serve with us”. “Never!” one of the marines shouted out and open fired at point blank range. The bolts struck home, but did no damage. Korsh couldn't believe that the figure seemed to be unaffected but the rounds. Instead the figure opened up a vox channel, one they hadn't had since they entered the fog. “Brothers, if you can hear us, we have to withdraw. We cannot continue to hold this planet. We have valuable information about this foe we must take back to Macragge. We know where they head and...”
“No you bastard! We're still here! You spineless git, get back here!” Korsh spat, echoed by most of the other members of his strike team.
“You're brothers have abandoned you.” The figure, who looked like a swollen Astartes, gargled as if from deep water. “Serve with us, and you can have revenge.” The choice of abandoning all they stood for was monumental. “That was not a question” The figure gargled menacingly. The fog instantly grew thicker and the poison in their blood started to burn them from the inside. The voice grew stronger and seemed to speak from inside their heads “Your company abandoned you. You have been left to die. Even the false-Emperor's flesh smithery couldn't save you. But the Gods have seen you. They can save you. Serve them with us”
“Yes” Korsh hissed through a wave of pain.

In that moment, everything changed. Only half of his strike for chose to defect, the rest were killed by the poison in their veins, a poison which had laid dormant since that have first breathed in the the green filth. As it turned out they didn't face xenos. They were actually humans. The Alpha legionnaires, as the figures turned out to be, had lured Astartes, any Astartes, there to rob their precious gene-seed to make more converts to the Venom Guard. The humans had been infected with a virus of warp-based origins which altered them into monsters which spat poisons. This attack had been planned decades in advance, slowly infecting the most of the populace, sending out garbled messages to only Astartes fleets.

Korsh was inducted into the Venom guard, but was still fascinated by the figure that first spoke to him, and the green mist. He had found it like a fine liquor. Due to the free form nature of the Alpha Legion, Korsh found ways to work close to the marine who he deemed to have saved him from pointless service to a chapter ready to abandon him. The marine was one bound to the service of Nurgle. He belonged to a Chosen squad of marines. Being a paternal being, the marine, Howzer, educated him in the ways of Nurgle, and how the great Grandfather could help him to cheat death, by becoming it. Korsh was initially hesitant about swearing himself to the Dark Gods when so many others held those who did in contempt, and he still felt attached to the Imperium, as it was only his chapter who had betrayed him.

However Howzer educated him. He showed him, as a father enlightens a child, that the Imperium always abandoned them. Howzer had been in the Great Crusade. He had fought and bleed for the Imperium's shrinking territory. And his reward? He was side-lined and ignored in favour of bureaucrats which sought to destroy all they had built. The warriors were being sacrificed. They amounted to nothing. Korsh realized that the Imperium was just as bad as his Chapter. It all deserved to burn for it's crimes. Korsh realized that Hawzer knew something about the universe that he didn't, and this Nurgle had revealed it to him. Thus, his path to chaos truly began. Since then Korsh has served the Venom Guard and Nurgle faithfully. His ascension into the ranks of the chosen was un-remarkable, as it was a simple matter of replacement when Nurgle moved Howzer on to spread his Grandfather's gifts elsewhere.

*Weapons:* Bolter, Chainsword, Power armour, frag and krak grenades


Crotalus - WarpSpawned - Undivided


*Name:* Crotalus

*Appearance:*
http://cghub.com/files/Image/055001-...9_realsize.jpg
Carries a blackened chainsword instead of a ‘company’ standard and a boltgun as well as the bolt pistol.
Crotalus’ face is heavily scarred during the centuries of battle.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Undivided,

*Personality:* Remarkably loyalty and steadfast for a Chaos marine, he is one that can be relied upon to help out comrades, though he is not as naïve as others would think, knowing to watch his own back even as he defends yours.
He is content to be left to his own devices, usually trying to avoid the plots and intrigues of other Alpha Legionnaires.
He is blunt and to the point, lacking, or seeming to lack, the subtlety of most Alpha Legion Marines. He knows well the value of information however, usually attaching himself to the one he perceives most likely to prove useful. Only if the situation warrants it, of course.
Casual blasphemer.

*Background:* Crotalus never was much interested in furthering his position, preferring to exist as one of the rank and file. He has existed in the shadows for millennia, saying little yet seeing much. If he has crossed paths with any of these companions before, they would likely not remember it.

Crotalus is an original Eighth Company member, before and during the Heresy.
During the Great Crusades he fought to further the Imperium of Mankind's goals, putting aside any and all ambition to ensure his full attention was directed to fulfilling the wishes of his superiors to the best of his abilities, even though he knew that declining promotions and other such titles could be seen as weak or foolhardy by others of his legion.

When Warmaster Horus put his ambitious plan into motion and the Alpha Legion sided with him, Crotalus was one that remained loyal to the Legion first, Emperor second.
This loyalty ensured that he personally took the lives of Imperial loyalists, even those of his own Legion. He never took any pleasure in what he did, simply obeying orders, as he always did.

When the Eighth Company separated from the Legion to forge its own path, he went with it, his want to serve the Legion changing to loyalty towards the newly founded Venom Guard.

*Weapons:* Power armour (variant TBD), chainsword, bolter, bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades


For Squad Devius and pending assignments click here.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Mallik*

So you`ve been lurking? Good, you seem to know what it`s all about then. :grin: 


*Name:* Mallik (Nothing more. I am simply Mallik)

*Appearance:* Mid length silver grey hair framing an angular jawed face that shows well the wear and tear of millennia of combat. Light grown over scars cross his face, most prominently between his eyes and to the left of his jaw. All of this is most of the time concealed behind his short horned helmet. Mallik is solidly built as with all astartes but is probably of just below average height. 

*Chaos Loyalty:* Chaos is a tool, a means to an end and nothing more. Only once has Mallik ever sought the favour of a god, and never since has he deigned to grant them his prayers. He lives primarily for himself, but occasionally, eventually, perhaps some deal could be made again...?

*Personality:* Mallik is deceptively quiet and calm in non combat situations, speaking with a firm but quiet voice that carries a forceful and yet somehow subtle authority. His affiliation with the Alpha Legion ensured that he became adept at manipulating the hearts and minds of lesser men, and he will use any methods he deems necessary to subvert his pawns to the intended objective. 

In battle, all of this poise is cast aside and Mallik becomes a savage berzerker who fights with all the ferocity of one of Angron`s own chosen. 

*Background:* Mallik was a simple battle brother during the late years of the crusade, content to fight as his legion bade him to and follow the career path of an astartes. It was mere decades before the events of Istvaan V that Mallik found himself promoted to the rank of Brother Sergeant and began to learn the finer aspects of the Legion`s ways. The nature of the Legion meant it was not entirely a surprise to Mallik when the primarch ordered their alliance with Horus in executing the Isvaan dropsite massacre. 

That battle was the first time Mallik faced another astartes in true combat, and the experience was one that he has never been able to forget. It was this newfound sense of martial honour and the need to excel that truly drove Mallik to new heights of insane courage and daring, and it was almost inevitable that he should eventually attract the favour of his superiors. The rebellion was lost, the Legion scattered, but Mallik still retained his standing. 

Throughout the long millennia, Mallik has been content to play the long game, sowing the seeds of his superior`s plans, operating wherever he is needed and turning his talents to the warband`s cause. When the Eighth Company disbanded from the legion to become the Venom Guard, Mallik saw an opportunity and so made the choice to leave his own company. He was only too eager to join the Venom Guard and accelerate his rise to greater power, and his role in the conquest of Hannith will be the crowning achievement in his long and bloody career. 

*Wargear:* Power Armour.

Frag and Krak Grenades.

Boltgun.

Bolt Pistol.

Warhammer. (Not a thunder or power hammer, just a normal heavy blunt adamantium warhammer.)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Squad Devius*

Devius - deathbringer - Tzeentch


*Name:* Devius

*Appearance:* Once of the raven guard, Corax's blood runs strong within him, his hair a long black sheet of raven locks, his eyes a misty greyskin pale and ghostly, his frame tall and slender, the lithe agility of his primarch strong within him.

His armour is painted the emerald green of the venom guard yet his gauntlets remain black, for his hands shall always seek to enact corax's vengeance, the imperial aquilla scratched away, the shoulder pad on which he bore the mark of his chapter painted with pure black die in memorium to those he lost.

His right eyes is bionic, not because of loss or personal error, it has been replaced to allow a data bank to be placed within his eyes, a data bank containing a list of his operatives and the code words for there actions.

He has begun to grow a cluster of boils across his right shoulder, their configuration curious, familiar yet unfamiliar like words he knows but cannot read. This is the first carress of the grandfather's touch upon him.
*
Chaos Loyalty:* Tzeentch, though the grandfather's touch has begun to take hold

*Background:* He was a sergeant of a squad of 10 assault marines the day the raven guard toppled to the surface of Istvaan V and he attacked alongside his brothers, his strength coming up against the grim determination of the death guard, he culled without thought his strikes too quick, though he bled deep crimson, pus bubbling within the deeps of his wounds, sending feverish dreams and hallucinations to an addled mind.

Even as they returned to the reinforced lines, to the open embrace of the word bearers, his mind whirled and colours swirled with sickening intensity, blinding him.He was there fever ridden and mind addled the day his primarch fell, watched him topple backwards exploding in a mellee of sickening colours that made him topple even as his brethren toppled around him, he lay crumpled upon the bodies of his squad mates.

He lay paralytic within a fever dream his mind looping the horrors of betrayal, the death of a legion, the failings of an emperor that had sent them to die.

Hours later, even as flamers burnt the bodies of his brethren, he awoke, disorientated, believing himself to be the last of a legion, the abandonded brethren.

He crawled away on hands and knees, crawled from the stench of dead flesh, he crawled to escape the horrors that chased him. Yet he did not crawl towards the caves in which Corax lay wounded, waiting for escape, that was not to be his fate, nay he crawled towards the camps where the alpha legion sat and schemed.

In fevered delirium he only remembered corax's death, the battle with the death guard and the guns of the iron warriors, his mental recollections of the situation distorted and surreal, the alpha legion he remembered during the briefings to be friendly, yet who could be sure in this time of turmoil

Knowing not the alpha legion's allegiance, his faith in the emperor shattered, believing that corax's demise must have been part of the emperor's own scheme, for what being could outwit the emperor, father of all.

He snuck silently within the camp of the venom guard, blackening his armour, making use of the air littered with smoke. Stealthily moving amongst them, blade sheathed, bolter at his belt, searching for a comrade, searching for a brother held captive, for something to indicate the allegiance of the astartes of the 20th legion.

Stealthy as he was he did not get far, though he eluded the first and second sentries, random chance intervened, a marine emerging from inside a rhino behind which he hid raised the alarm and Devius found himself upon his knees before Alpharius, though not before his combat blade had been bloodied with the blood of the legionnaire that had discovered him and went for his throat and 2 legionnaires that had attempted to disarm him by force

Why he was not murdered, what Alpharius saw within Devius, he never knew and never shall know though still he wonders too this day. Perhaps the beauty of blissful ignorance, perhaps merely the chance to add another legionnaire under the banner he would takw to tera, or more sinisterly a warrior utterly devoid of his brother primarch's influence.

Praying upon his confusion, upon the Alpharius wove Devius a beautiful tale of betrayal, by the emperor, of his jealousy of Corax, how he had tried to turn, the and Horus against each other, how he had manipulated and betrayed them. How Corax and his brethren lay dead at the emperors hand, Yet as Devius left the tent he was sworn to scheme alongside the venom guard.

To this day, he lives in ignorance believing his primarch to be dead, convinced the word of his survival upon Istavaan, to be deceit from the emperor that sent his sons to die, the legion that currently strides the galaxy a false imitation designed to keept the populace in ignorance of their leaderrs treachery.

Quickly he learnt from the alpha legion, his knowledge of quick ruthless strikes and covert operations melding with there own to create the scheming meddler he is today. Operations were quickly dispatched to bring world's under the banner of the rebellion without the need for force and Devius marvelled in the glory of the fires that burned. Yet for now he learnt, as the armies moved, his part was in skirmishes and combat activities which passed unremarkably, yet in each he made bargains and pacts, a network of rogue traders and scoundrels upon planet after planet, as horus swept across the galaxy.

Some pacts where never acted upon, his messages ignored yet many have remained in place passed down through the generations from father to son, there obediance rewarded by Devius's "mercy".

It is this knack for schemes and the growing network of spies and operatives he has bribed and coerced that has ensured he has risen no further within the venom guard for with a squad to take care of he could never maintain the time he places into his operatives, the patient he spends in the materium, coercing and bribing those open to the munitions of chaos.

Yet he is one of the chosen, as much of the venom guard as many of those that bare the geneseed of the primarch, he has served loyally. Though he was absent, working when Gulliman slew the man that had become a second father to him, a barb pushed through an already broken heart.

He did not go mad as some did,infact it brought sanity more clearly to his splintered mind, the clarity that the emperor would steal all that he loved form him, that the imperium must burn and the emperor be brought to justice. He was part of one of the fragmented warbands that remained in touch with command, communiques with the venom guard heirachy frequent.

He was at the forefront of several strikes against the ultramarines, revenge swipes at the populace of the ultramar system using the full might of the operatives he had at his command and bring them to bear upon the imperium. It was these schemes, and the bold actions laced with cunning that brought him to the attention of the greater schemer, when in his infiltration he came across a cult of tzeentch, or possibly more accurately they came across him. They offered him aid in his mission in return for an offering to the powers and glory of the schemer. Wary he denied, refusing loyalty yet they made a second offer that they would aid him in this mission anyway if he could meditate within the room for one hour without making the offering. Wary Devius accepted, surrendering to the mass off weaves and plans placed within his mind by the lord of change his offering made on the 43rd minute, with a slash across his palm, his blood spilling upon the alter of change.

Yet even as he serves tzeentch with schemes and plans, ideas and concepts and the blood of his palms, the diseases and poisonous toxins within his body still run rife, though they effect him not. He is dulled to them, living and fighting them so long that he is no longer effected. This has brought him to the grandfathers notice, the affliction of boils upon his shoulders what he sees as a minor irritation, is actually a sign of the grandfathers affection and a call for his obediance.

Over millenia he has built a network, infiltrating planet after planet, bending operative after operative to his will. With each planet becomes a new network, some discovered and eradicated by the imperium, others dormant biding there time. It could be said the Devius two bides his time, the swipes and plots he takes at imperial bases a stave to boredom, a way to keep his mind active until the action he will take that will change the face of the imperium forever.

*Personality:* The minions of Tzeentch are famed for their schemes and plots, the twisted machinations of their minds. Devius is no different, in battle he is ferocious as any, spurred on by a fervent hatred of the emperor, not those he faces. He wars against the emperor who he believes has betrayed him, the deaths of those that believe his treachery a necessary evil to depose a tyrant, he carries that hatred with him in swift strokes and deft agility along with the brute strength of the astartes.

Amongst those of his squad he is indifferent, willing to converse with any and all yet not desperate for their company. There will always be tension despite the longevity of his service for his loyalty is and will always be to Corax, whose name he hisses in litany as he prepares for battle.

Ambition riddles his form, and he misses the authority sergeant status used to give him, longs for the chance to take his schemes to a higher level, to meddle with more than pawns and operative, to take a part in the greater picture. However n his position as a schemer and with the network of operatives in place it is unlikely he will ever rise above the chosen, that his ambitions will go unsated and frustrated.

*weapons*: bolt pistol, bolter, chainsword, frag and krak grenades


Kyal the Unholy - IronWarrior123


*Name: *Kyal the Unholy

*Appearance:* Kyal is a giant among marines, standing nine feet tall he towers above mere men. His armour is jet black with no Chaotic markings or accessories, he was inducted from the stealth squads. His face is covered in bionic implants such as a bionic eyepiece and vox-caster. His left arm was vapourised by the Stompa, but he received a bionic replacement. He has no mutations, but on his living hand is a eight headed hydra, marking both Legion and company.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Slight Tzeentch

*Personality* Kyal is level-headed and tactical at time, he is a lone wolf as teamwork goes, preferring to pursue a target alone rather than stick with the group, although he will regroup if ordered. He hopes to achieve a small attack group of his own. He strives for for vengeance against the Ork hordes.

*Background:* 9,977 years ago, near a decade after his augmentation, Kyal received his first injury, a shot by an Ork Stompa left him in suspended animation with no left arm until he was recovered three years later. After he was revived Kyal immediately rejoined the battle and by some karmatic chance destroyed the Stompa. Mere weeks later the Heresy erupted. Kyal's ship was caught in the warp and many crew members fell to Chaos. They escaped just to see the Traitor Legions fleeing. It would be many years before Kyal fought again. He appears to be a magnet for warp traps, getting stuck in the warp in a fifth of all journeys. At Hyperios on 36,846, his stealth squad XXS5/13 (Alpha Legion 5th Company Stealth 13) was annihilated by a warhound titan while Kyal was on patrol. He escaped after seeing the Imperial scum firing its plasma blast-gun at his Rhino transport.
He trekked the desert plains for days, searching for survivors. he came across a crashed Chaos ship surrounded by Thunderhawk transporters which Kyal believe to be Imperial. He was about to commandeer a Thunderhawk and obliterate the crashed ship when a member of the Eighth sprung out from behind a wrecked Land Raider, pointing a Lascannon. Kyal disarmed the trooper and showed him the hydra. The trooper informed him his company had been lost. His geneseed was collected and used to recreate the 5th. In the 5154 years since that week the fifth has be reinstated using stolen Mark VII armour and Chaos guard recruits. He has strong respect with for the leader of squad Thorin, knowing Ventor's skill in battle

*Weapons:* Mark VIII Errant Power armour, Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Melta-bombs


Apollo the Betrayed - Santaire - Disdain


Name: Apollo ‘The Betrayed’

*Appearance:* Apollo is tall for a space marine and possesses less bulk than his brothers. His armour is the gold and black that used to be the armour of the Emperor’s Shadows. He has 2 helmets. One helmet is that of a Grey Knight Brother Captain that has the 3 headed Hydra that is the badge of the Venom Guard over the right eye lens. The other is his original helmet also with the badge of the three headed Hydra over the right eye lens. Apollo’s armour is the standard armour of the Emperor’s Shadows although he has desecrated all symbols of his previous allegiance and replaced them with the eight pointed star of Chaos. His sword is sheathed in a black scabbard at his left hip so that he draws it across his body, turning the mere releasing of the weapon into a scything slash that has been the bane of many a foe. His bolt pistol is built into his gauntlet. For this mission he has painted over the most obvious gold sections of his armour with black. He wears a long red cloak although when performing stealth missions he turns it round so that the black inner layer shows.

The armour of the Emperor’s Shadows is much thinner than the usual Astartes plate. It is form fitting with each suit individually tailored to fit the wearer. The pauldrons are also much smaller, no bulkier than the connecting armour. The back pack is smaller as less power is required due to the lighter armour plates. The neck is protected by a collar of metal similar in design to that of the Mk 8 ‘Errant’ pattern power armour. The helmet was a black, featureless mask of metal with only 2 eye slits on its surface. The armour was designed for stealth and manoeuvrability and so uses the older technique of separate abutting plates, although this marginally lowers defensive capabilities but allows greater freedom of movement. The Emperor’s Shadows themselves are thinner than normal space marines and taller. More importance was placed on speed and reaction times than strength as they would be more useful in the application of the stealth missions embarked upon by the Emperor’s Shadows.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Apollo is disdainful of the Chaos Gods. They have no hold upon him and daemons shy away from him.

*Personality:* Apollo wants nothing more than to become a brilliant swordsman, preferably the best in the venom guard, and then to annihilate every living Adeptus Custode. His wish to be the best swordsman is soon to be fulfilled considering he is already arguably the best warrior in close combat in the Venom Guard besides the Chosen few of the Wrathful. He is not loyal but shows no obvious treachery towards his commander. He learnt long ago that trust is both a weapon and a trap and so makes sure he does not trust anyone and thus he is sly and secretive to others. He is not arrogant but will accept any challenge offered so that he may not be called a coward. He rarely speaks but when he does his words carry great weight and his audience normally realize this for to ignore him would be foolish. He has a fine mind for tactics however when he is in battle it all vanishes as he focuses completely on his foe, wielding his weapons as if they were parts of him. He is one of the best scouts in the Venom Guard with an uncanny ability to make himself invisible despite what Alsarius and Krateros think. Very few of his brothers know the real reason for his resistance to psykers and the fact that daemons are afraid of him, only the squad he is joining know of it because he told them himself. It is also the reason for the air of despair and mistrust that surrounds him. Apollo is an untouchable.

Background: Apollo is of Terran ancestry. He was recruited by the Emperor during the unification wars where Terra was conquered and turned into a base from which the Great Crusade was first launched. He was recruited into the Emperor’s Shadows and trained to be the best. He was implanted with the organs that completed his transformation after 2 years of training. He wore the gold and black power armour with pride and performed his duties with enthusiasm. He was sent on a lone mission to investigate rumours of lodge activity in the Lunar Wolves but the brotherhood hid themselves well and he returned with nothing. His next mission was to the Word Bearers where he was one of the warriors who brought news of the Emperor’s displeasure at the fact that Lorgar was more interested in worshipping than fighting. Luckily he wasn’t in the room when Lorgar lost his temper.

Apollo was on his 10th mission for the Emperor when the Heresy took place. He was on the other side of the galaxy, investigating suspicious activity on a planet ruled by several noble families. He was ideally suited for the mission, having been born into one of the noblest families on Terra. The rumours were true and Apollo discovered a nest of Chaos worshippers who he then killed only to discover that almost the entire population had fallen to Chaos. He escaped with the help of a group of rebels hiding out in the mountains. He took them on his ship as he began the return journey to Terra where the Emperor sat on his Golden Throne. He arrived to see Horus’ ships hanging in low orbit and his scanners showing the contrails of drop pods descending to the planet.

He had no time to contemplate this as a strike cruiser turned to destroy his craft. The vehicle was small and he knew that he would have no chance of defeating the huge space craft. Instead he boosted into warp again and the others looked at him in horror but he merely gritted his teeth and said to his Navigator “tell me when we are in the atmosphere.” The Navigator merely closed his eyes and began to murmur a chant to help focus his mind. “Now,” the Navigator said without opening his eyes. Apollo killed the warp engines and the stealth craft exited the warp only 50 miles up and 15 away from the Emperor’s palace.

His craft slammed into the Emperor’s Palace and was immediately surrounded by loyalist space marines. Sanguinius himself was there, as was Dorn. When the door was kicked open and Apollo stumbled out he saw these great warriors, smiled and then collapsed into the red dream. He recovered within 5 days, just before the breaching of the Walls of the Palace. He joined the Adeptus Custodes before the breach, fully armed and armoured in his power armour. He was in the thick of the fighting when the traitors swarmed through the gap in the walls and lost count of the traitors he killed. Then he came face to face with Khârn the Betrayer. He fought well and lasted over 10 minutes which is more than anyone else could say.

Then he slipped on the spilled guts of a dead traitor and stumbled, lowering his guard momentarily but it was enough. Khârn lashed out and Gorechild ripped into Apollo’s breastplate and carved into the warrior’s primary heart, ripping through one of his lungs on the way. Apollo collapsed. Khârn was driven away from the fallen Emperor’s Shadow by the Custodes who, believing him dead left him lying on the floor. They would have buried him but there was no time and so they merely sent a serf back to order the engraving of Apollo’s name on the wall of the fallen in the mausoleum that held the corpses of the Custodes and the Emperor’s Shadows and the names of those who could not be retrieved.

When he finally regained life, the damage having been repaired by an Alpha Legion Apothecary, Apollo saw Angron and Alpharius standing over him. Angron was holding a globe that he shattered over the fallen Emperor’s Shadow. The daemon that had been contained in it drifted over Apollo and tried to possess him but was driven back. It tried again and again was driven back. Apollo gazed at it and focussed all his bitterness at it. This focussed his untouchable powers that had lain dormant until that day. The daemon screamed in fury and was banished to the realms of Chaos. Apollo sat up and faced the surprised Alpharius, Angron having already left the tent. He told his story and the bitterness in his voice was evident. He swore himself to Alpharius and Horus both and vowed to kill those who had left him to die. This earned him the name ‘The Betrayed’. It is ironically similar to Khârn’s title.

Apollo trained under Alpharius and Omegon in preparation for the assault on the Emperor’s Palace. He trained hard, working both with the 8th great company and the Effrit Stealth Squad alongside Krateros. They gained a strong dislike of each other during this time. Apollo was at the forefront of the assault of the Emperor’s palace and his sword was red with blood. He was one of the last warriors following the Alpha Legion to retreat and he did not leave until he had killed as many Custodes as he could.

He treated Omegon-Alpharius as his father and fought for them with as much devotion as he had shown the Emperor. When Alpharius died he was in a rage but Omegon calmed him. When they returned to the Eye he left the Alpha Legion and joined the Venom Guard. He was elevated to Chosen status after he killed a Grey Knight Brother Captain in single combat before proceeding to massacre his terminator armoured bodyguards one by one. This will be his 11th mission as a Chosen of Chaos

*Equipment:*‘Shadow’ mark power armour, power sword, bolt Pistol, Stalker pattern boltgun


Bréag Cainteoir - WarlordKaptainGrishnak - Disdain


*Name:* Bréag Cainteoir

*Appearance:* The Alpha Legion were from the beginning a Legion considered to be in close proximity of their twin Primarchs, Alpharius and Omegon. This was portrayed in their physical stature, being taller and stronger than the average Space Marine. This characteristic helped them in one of their notable tactics of misdirection. Alpharius, who schooled the Legion in secrecy, adaptability and fluidity bringing military success, leading to the strategy of subterfuge, misdirection and rapid, unexpected movement, believed that the Legion should be seen as one, this was procreated in the appearances of the Legion, with all marines changing their appearance to mirror that of the Primarchs, all shaving their heads bald, some even going as far to get medical surgery to obtain the appearance. It was said, that if ever an Alpha Legionnaire was asked his name, he would always reply with; "Alpharius".

Standing at 7'8" Bréag is a true brother of the Alpha Legion. He is well built and strong, but still quick on his feet despite his bulky appearance, which always amused Bréag when sparring. His skin is milky pale, save for the now brown scar slicing from the top of his brow across his right eye to the bottom of his cheek. His right eye is now glazed and grey, while his left still stares out with the intensity of a violet star, never blinking, but always seeing. Bréag's head is shaven, his staunch adherence to the old ways of the Alpha Legion being one of the main reasons Bréag still has his most of his sanity after over 10,000 years of war.

Bréag bears his original armour from before the Heresy, adaptations added to it over time. A mash up of Mk III 'Iron' armour and Mk IV 'Maximus' armour, it predominately bears the colours of the Alpha Legion, though they are dulled or blacked out, a result of his time serving in the Scáth Stealth Squad, an elite stealth team made in the image of the famed Effrit Stealth Squad. Forever loyal to Legion and Primarch, Bréag still bears his Alpha Legion 'Hydra' insignia on his left hand pauldron. However, his right hand pauldron , arm and hand are all blacked out from his service in the Scáth. His torso armour, right arm and pauldrons are all Mk III. His helm, though a matching piece to his Mk IV armour pieces, is not his original, salvaging it from an enemy. The helm has an emerald stripe down the centre, added to show his allegiance to the Venom Guard, as well as mirroring the traditional helmet markings of the Alpha Legion, pre-Heresy.

*Chaos Loyalty:* The Alpha Legion's initial siding with Horus, through the insight from the mysterious Cabal, was never a siding to the Chaos Gods themselves. The Primarch Alpharius, they say, once said that 'the Alpha Legion has always, always been for the Emperor' and that the battle cry of 'For the Emperor' is in fact less a mockery, than a testament to the Legion's devotion to their cause. It is these notions which gives Bréag his sense of disdain for the Chaos Gods. It is also the reason he has a subconscious to those of the Legion who has fallen to the lies and false promises of the gods. He finds those who claim to have 'devoted' themselves to the gods to be spiteful selfish creatures, more intended to slay a comrade for the possibility it pleases the gods, than to fight in the name of the Legion. Bréag's own allegiances lie solely to the Alpha Legion, and now, the Venom Guard.

*Personality:* Over 10,000 years of war have blasted most of the humanity from Bréag, what little emotions he is able to bear, more often then not hidden from sight. The emotion he most often shows is anger, which flares in Bréag's eyes with each kill he makes against those that persecuted his Legion, it echoes his frustration of 10,000 years of war and slaughter, through the misguided actions of once-great leaders. Bréag will speak little, unless the situation demands it. When he does his voice is deep and commanding, a veteran of an age, whose words are spared for the times where his experienced words could hold the most weight. He will, however, gladly choose to sit, silent, observing those around him, gauging their actions, words and expressions, forging them into the edict of that person's true calling. Though his wrath can be a raging inferno, Bréag is by nature, not quick to anger. There are those however that choose to tempt the fates and prod and prude a Brother to see what makes him tick. It is these 'brothers' of seemingly inferior intelligence, that Bréag has no time for. As they live Bréag will hold a grudge to them like the stench of death to a corpse, but he will gladly slip his knife across their throat given the chance.

*Background:* An original Legionnaire of the 1st Great Company, Bréag was very successful in the early years of the Alpha Legion's time in the Great Crusade, having entered it a few decades before it's closure. It was during this time that the Alpha Legion stratagem was out under scrutiny by the other Primarchs, however within the Legion they ignored the politics, and continued to use it, with perfect efficiency and brutality.

One of the Alpha Legion's most decisive victories was on Tesstra Prime. It was here where the Alpha Legion, instead of taking the opportunity to capture the planetary capital and force the world's surrender, instead allowed the enemy to dig in and defend it so that they could then expertly take the defending forces apart in a number of different ways. After a week of suffering seemingly random mishaps as well as brutal ambushes, the defenders were forced to capitulate, having taken 90% casualties. When asked why the Legion had not taken the simpler strategy, Alpharius retorted that they avoided it as "it would have been too easy." This campaign brought him censure from almost all of his brother Primarchs, except for Horus who was always impressed by Alpharius and his work and thus he praised the Alpha Legion's skill. It was during this campaign that Bréag caught the attention of his superiors. During one of the missions to sow confusion and fear amongst the defenders Bréag went MIA. His unit had infiltrated to the catacombs of the Planetary Governor's Palace, and their mission had been to sow discourse in the mind's of the Palace serfs to prompt them to rise against the Governor from within his own halls. The squad's Sergeant furious that Bréag had abandoned his brothers, had the unit stand ground, amongst the shadows, near their planned exit point of the catacombs, preparing for an ambush, lest Bréag had betrayed them. They looked on in surprise as the Governor himself entered the catacombs striding down the stairs, flanked by his own bodyguard. Their surprise turned to amazement, as they watched Bréag, seemingly materialise from the shadows next to the base of the stairs, his wicked combat knife in hand. Bréag had proceeded to slit the throats of the Governor's bodyguard, and slip back into the shadows, before the Governor had even noticed his presence. The Governor swirled around as he heard the bodies fall, pulling his own sabre from his side. The Governor had screamed into the darkness for the coward to show himself. What was heard and seen next could only be described as a masterful assassination. The other Astartes, as their hearing was astute enough, heard a whisper in the darkness, "As you wish Governor", then with the stealth of a marsh cat, Bréag emerged from the shadows again, this time behind the Governor. With one hand he pushed the Governor to his knees, the other with his knife to the man's neck. The Governor whimpered in fear, Bréag towering over him, he looked into the shadows and made eye contact with his sergeant, "For the Emperor", whispered Bréag, as he threw his knife across the Governor's throat, almost decapitating him.

News of Bréag's assassination on the Governor spread quickly, as the his removal has quickened the confusion and rebellion with the Palace and Tesstra Prime was quickly brought under the Imperium again. Due to the successful part he played in the campaign, supported by the accounts of his other squad members, Bréag was called to face Alpharius. The Primarch commended Bréag on his skilful tactics and asked if he would serve in the Scáth Stealth Squad alongside some of the Legions best. Bréag accepted wholeheartedly, this being an honour for any Legionnaire, lest asked by the Primarch personally. Within Scáth Bréag continued to hone his skills in stealth and the use of a combat blade, as well as more advanced stealth and subterfuge.

Alpharius-Omegon was contacted by the Xenos organisation, which presented the Primarch with visions of the Heresy to come and other predictions of the future as well as knowledge about the nature of Chaos. They were shown that the only outcomes of the Heresy were that, if the Emperor won, humanity's existence would be ensured for ten or twenty thousand years of decay before they and the galaxy were consumed by Chaos and that, if Horus won, humanity would perish inside two generations, taking the Chaos powers into oblivion with them, thus saving the rest of the galaxy. The Alpha Legion was asked to take on their greatest challenge, to defect to the side of Horus and ensure the final destruction of Chaos. Alpharius-Omegon chose to accede to this request. One of the main challenges for the Legion in the years leading up to the Horus Heresy was the Cabal.

When the Horus Heresy started, officially at the virus-bombing of Istvaan III, the Alpha Legion were still assumed to be Loyalists, and so were one of the seven Legions sent to Istvaan V, were Horus and the Sons of Horus, alongside the Emperor's Children, the World Eaters and the Death Guard, accompanied by their respective Primarchs, had set up their base of operations. The Loyalist Legions sent to stop Horus were the Salamanders, Raven Guard, Iron Hands, Word Bearers, Alpha Legion, Night Lords and the Iron Warriors, all with their respective Primarchs. The three former Legions consisted as a first wave and swarmed Horus' command post and were met by a bloodbath. After suffering heavy casualties, they began to fall back, only to find that the other four Legions had already pledged their allegiances to Horus. As the three Loyalist Legions crashed against the newly-revealed Traitor Legions, like waves crashing into a rocky shore,Scáth revealed themselves at the Loyalists rear. Supported by assault troops from the Night Lords, they charged into battle. Bréag had his bolter out, firing it into the backs of the Loyalists. As the magazine ran dry, he slung the bolter over his shoulder, drawing his combat knife and bolt pistol. Slashing and stabbing, Loyalists began to fall around him, every know and then making a parry to stop an incoming blow. Pulling his knife from the eye of a dead Salamander, Bréag took a fast blow to the side of his helmet. Regaining himself, he barely parried an incoming chainsword by a Raven Guard assault marine. So began a dance of death, with Bréag and the Raven Guard, in a fight to the death. Striking and parrying to each attack, Bréag began getting the upper hand on the Raven Guard, his combat blade him to land more, faster attacks, compared to the few, that the Raven Guard could bring to bear, with the heavier chainsword. Then, the Raven Guard parried one of Bréag's attacks with his chainsword, whilst simultaneously backhanding his helmet. Bréag stumbled, stunned at the swift counter-attack. The Raven Guard leapt forward, throwing his whirring chainsword into Bréag's helmet. Ceramite tore, then in turn skin began to tear, as the biting edge of the chain sword cut through Bréag's helmet and into his face. Roaring in anger and frustration, Bréag threw a punch into the Raven Guard's underarm, dislocating the arm holding the chainsword. Wrenching his useless helmet off, Bréag advanced on the Raven Guard, half blind, and with a searing pain shooting through his head. Brutally punching the Raven Guard, over and over, his chest plate began to crack. Pulling out his bolt pistol, Bréag shot the Raven Guard in the knee caps, forcing the Loyalist to his knees. Ripping the Raven Guard's helmet off, Bréag pressed his bolt pistol to the marine's head. "For the Emperor", roared Bréag as he executed the Loyalist. Bréag donned the helm of the fallen Loyalist, and continued to fight, earning many a victory that day. After the blood bath on Istvaan V, Bréag, along with the rest of the Alpha Legion, split off from Horus' main forces, moving off to perform a series of delaying actions against Imperial reinforcements, as Horus laid siege to Terra. Bréag also slew the Scar Champion, a member of the Guard of Khan of the Seventh Brotherhood, on Tallarn against the White Scars, and helped destroy the communications of the Space Wolves on Yarant. Despite all they did, Horus was still defeated, and so the Heresy ended.

Unlike many of the Traitor Legions, the Alpha Legion didn't run to the Eye of Terror, they instead pushed towards the Galactic East. It was there, on Eskrador, that the Alpha Legion faced off against the Ultramarines. In a surprise move by Guilliman, he led a front on assault against the Alpha Legion, in which Alpharius was killed by Guilliman. A wave of rage rippled through the Legion. Bréag, grief stricken from the death of the Primarch, was further stricken, when a veteran brother, in the Effrit killed his kinsmen and was labelled 'Kinslayer'.Gathering the Scáth together Bréag and the remaining Alpha Legion retaliated with it's might against the Ultramarines detachment, then harrying them to their base, drove them from the planet in the ensuing battle.

Their Primarch gone, and the Imperium hunting for them, the Alpha Legion fractured into smaller warbands in order to hide from the Imperium. In bases hidden throughout the Imperium, the Alpha Legion would continue in their doctrine of causing havoc among Imperial planets, such to the point that the Inquisition has tried and failed to exterminate the Legion on three seperate occasions.

Having seen the blood of his own spilled by a brother, Bréag left the Scáth, moving into the Eight Great Company, who became the Venom Guard. Throughout the last 10,000 years Bréag has led small runs against Imperial worlds, to create disorder. On seperate occasions he has come into contact with Loyalist Space Marine Chapters, on one occasion getting a Red Wolves scout unit detached from the rest of it's attachment and picking them off single handily. From them he took a new combat blade, his older one showing it's age, despite his orderly care of it, as well as one of the scouts silencers, as it better suited his style of warfare. On hearing that Krateros had joined the Venom Guard, Bréag had to remove himself to the Reflectorium, for 62 hours, to console himself, lest he slit the Kinslayer's throat. Bréag refused to do as much as look at Krateros. Bréag serves the Venom Guard loyally, and is generally respected for his methods, and track record.

*Weapons:* Bréag carries a large combat blade, usually sheathed at his back. He also carries a silenced bolt pistol at his side. His bolter, with leather strap, is usually strung across his shoulder. He wears power armour, and carries both frag and krak grenades.


Damien Hurnst - Black Steel Feathers - Undivided/Confused


*Name:* Damien Hurnst

*Appearance:* Due to Damien's unstable mind, his armour isn't in the best of conditions; in fact, there's so much rust and dirt and scratches he's often mistaken for a follower of Nurgle. It seems to have been Thousand Sons armour originally, but scraps and bits from other Chapters and even races have been bolted on here and there. He seems to have forgotten how to polish and fix things, so much of his equipment is on the verge of falling apart with only staples or string holding it together. Physically, Damien is short and slight for an Astartes with unwashed coppery-red hair. His expression is often madly amused, a twisted smile hovering around his mouth; Damien's blue eyes shine madly, and one of his pupils is orange. It seems his right arm is mutated, but he declines to show it to anybody.

*Chaos Loyalty:* Damien's violent enough to be a Khorne follower, enjoys the infliction of pain like a Slaanesh follower, and understands magic like a Tzeentch follower but falls under the banner of Undivided- simply because he's unable to grasp the idea of 'gods' and 'worship' for more than five minutes at a time.

*Personality:* While superficially friendly and happy, Damien's mind is shattered beyond repair; he's often off in a world of his own, his mind thrown into the past or the future or some strange universe. Sometimes he babbles insanely and nonsensically, but other times he's shockingly sensible and can even hold a decent conversation. All of the time, though, Damien is quick to laugh and eager to please- a child trapped in the body of a murderous killer.

*Background:* Damien can barely remember his own past, but all of the signs point to him being a Traitor Marine from the Horus Heresy; sometimes he speaks of remembering meeting Primarchs and fighting alongside the "Loona Wolfies" Chapter. Which Chapter he actually belonged to is another story, as he seemed to have ditched them at the first chance and spent most of his time wandering the Eye of Terror. He is known have hired himself out as a mercenary to the fleeing Traitor Marines, and it was around this time that he lost his sanity.
When pressed about this, Damien insists he was a "goody two blue shoes"- his name for the Ultramarines- and that he'd been driven mad by "peeping into the hole where the universe leaks out, until the Twister stopped me", but what that actually mean is anyone's guess. This story is widely believed amoungst his comrades, taking their clues from Damien's battle tactics and preferance for straight fighting over deceit and manipulation. Futher proof that he was a son of Guilliman is that most of his memories feature Ultramarines and he can accurately answer questions posed to him about the day-to-day running of said Chapter. The fact that an Ultramarine would willingly join an Alpha Legion warband is a sign of just how low Damien has sunk, how far behind him his old life is.

*Weapons:* Damien uses a bolter gun (rusty), a chainsword (blunt), a combat knife (broken) and from time to time his hands and feet.


*Characters standing by for assignment:*

NONE


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

such a well presented RP gives me a good chance to yell glory to chaos for a bit.

Name: Karlin "Blood Fiend"

Apperance: Karlin's power armour is an emerald green, as he was an original member of the Venom Guard, however it is broken and dirty. The long years have not been kind to his armour, It was once something to be admired but alas, no longer. It bears many chaos marks, a chain as a belt, spikes crudely attached to the shoulder pad and the distinctive back pack venting system. His helmet has been re-made with the face of a daemon, a gawping fanged mouth and two evil eyes. His real face is cruel, with a wicked smile and no hair.

Chaos Loyalty: Where all others have turned him away, the Blood god promised him eternal life for the small price of a million skulls. It is of course Khorne.

Personality: Kalin has given himself fully to the blood god and strives to become a daemon prince, he is creul and wicked, seeing most of his brothers as a waist of space he is very selfish. When battle comes Kalin does not hold himself back for any reason, however he cares little for his safety having decended so deep into corruption. Kalin wants only for that rare moment where Khorne may notice him above all others.

Background: Kalin first joined the Venom guard with his brother, Janin and the two became almost inceprable. They would fight every battle side-by-side and the two were almost unstoppible together. But when the heresy came it was obvious that Janin has chosen the light of the emperor rather than Horus. The two of them fought and Janin was killed, in his dying moments Kailn asked him to forsake the emperor, he did not. That is his only regret. It was only after the purging that he came to truly worship the blood god and has done so ever since.

In his old squad Kalin was a master at the art of close combat, and famed for it throughout the company. Even today he has still kept up this skill, after over 10,000 years of using the same weapon he has become very skilled with it. To the rest of the warband Kalin is still one of best, however he preferes fame to his God rather than other mortals meaning he is not as well known as he should be.

Weapons: Power armour, Bolt pistol, meltabombs and a large and heavy chainsword called _Deathspitter_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Alsarius

Appearance: Alsarius is a typical Chaos Astartes of the Venom Guard. His armor is emerald green that is the normal in the Venom Guard, and even though he is about to infiltrate a stronghold the only adaption he has made to his armor is a weather beaten cloak. Alsarius is a tall marine, thinner then some of his other more bulky brethren. Alsarius is blessed to look fairly like his primachs Alpharius and Omegon. Once this mattered to the Alpha Legion, but not as much now. He has slightly copper skin, bald head and green eyes that seemingly shine brightly. He has leather straps over his armor in an attempt to lessen the noise emitted as he moves.

Chaos Loyaltyisdain.

Personality: Alsarius is a fairly secretive individual, he won't reveal his true purposes to his brothers even though he trusts a majority of them. He is more calm and calculated then some of his fellows. He still follows the way of the Alpha Legion, deception, misdirection, secrecy, all these traits Alsarius uses. When in battle though he becomes a fearsome individual, able to hold his own like all Astartes though he slaughters those that fight against chaos.

Background: Alsarius is a legionnaire from before the Horus Heresy that split the galaxy apart in bloody warfare. He was pushed through rigorous training as a Alpha Legionnaire, a training that became more demanding, more driven after Alpharius and Rouboute Guilliman argued with the Alpha Legion becoming more demanding in their plans. Alsarius learnt the use of non Astartes combatants in their plans when he finally became a full astartes in the Eighth Great Company, being able to go places where it would be difficult for an Astartes to go.

At the battle for Isstvan V Alsarius took part in the ground operations, being part of the force that wiped out the majority of Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard in an ambush that many thought to be Alpharius design. During the remainder of the heresy Alsarius and his Great Company were used to slow Imperial Reinforcements, his squad being responsible for the destruction of an entire Imperial Army armored detachment through misdirection and confusion, causing the group to fire on itself as they isolated numbers of tanks from each other.

Once the heresy was stopped, Alsarius took part in the battle of Eskrador, where upon his primach was killed. However due to the fact that there were two primachs Alsarius continued to fight without breaking like the Ultramarines thought would happen. He was elevated to the Chosen ranks after this battle, managing to destroy two whole squads with the help of his squad as they sowed confusion in the ranks of the loyalists.

Since then he has fought how an Alpha Legionnaire should, from the shadows, infiltrating a place and slowly seeding discontent and confusion before striking at the enemies weakest point in a lightning fast assault.

Weapons:
Power Armor, frag and krak grenades, melta gun and combat knife.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good, I PMed you with some slight revisions to make and I'll be looking for them, and in the meantime welcome to the Venom Guard.


----------



## Spehs_Mahreen (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll give this a shot. Been awhile since I have RP'ed.

*Name:* Carroth

Appearance: Carroth wears the standard color of the Venom Guard across his body aside from his helmet, which is jet-black with bright green eye-slots. Adorned on his waist he carries a multitude of skulls from various loyalist Astartes and several members of the Inquisition. Physically he is taller than most. His hair is black and cropped tight against his skull. No augmentation is present. 

*Chaos Loyalty:* Khorne, above others. [Blood for the Blood God!]

*Personality:* Carroth is, for a Khorne follower, surprisingly level-headed and calm. However, during combat, Carroth succumbs to the lust for carnage and can often lose bits of his sanity in pursuit of constant slaughter. Due to him being of a more recent founding he is usually looked down upon by his brethren for being a relative new comer to the war against the false-emperor, since many of them have close personal ties to the Heresy. Because of this Carroth has developed a humoristic and sarcastic attitude when dealing with fellow Astartes. After his ascension to the rank of Chosen, the insults ceased -- however Carroths unique persona remained. 

*Background:* Carroth converted to the Chaotic Astartes after the rite of Exterminatus was declared upon his homeworld of Plagario following a Tyranid invasion. Disgusted by the immense destruction the Imperium so willingly unleashed, even after his Chapter vigorously argued to be allowed back onto the surface and fight, Carroth left his loyalist brethren in pursuit of what he called the 'Great Truth' -- Which is that, ultimately, everything will drown in blood -- One must only choose how much of it was spilt by them.

His induction into the Venom Guard happened nearly a century ago, during the Evisceration of the Hektus Sector. Carroth had no affiliation with any traitor legions at this time. His prowess in combat left a good impression upon the Venom Guard taking part in the carnage and offered him a place within their ranks. His ascension to Chosen happened exactly 57 years later, when he ripped the head off Varius Stigmak, Chapter Master of the Silver Legion loyalist Astartes, at the Battle of Genova IV. (A skull that he wears across his waist to this day)

In preparation for assault on Hannith many prayers have been made to Khorne, both promises of carnage and requests that his brethren be victorious in their campaign.

*Weapons:* Carroth, before his fall, was a master swordsmen amongst his brethren and still remains so to this day. Because of this he has two Gladius' sheathed on either side of his waist. He also uses a standard bolter, however he has personally etched his entire weapon with scripture dedicated to Khorne.

*Heavier Weaponry:* Frag and Melta-Bombs.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Again, Spehs_Mehreen, welcome to the forums! Your character sheet looks good, your whopping two posts in the forums have been well-written, so welcome to the RP. Your name's been added to the roster.

One very small thing, though, please add frag and krak or melta bombs to your weapons, simply for the sake of completeness.


----------



## Spehs_Mahreen (Aug 14, 2011)

Boc said:


> Again, Spehs_Mehreen, welcome to the forums! Your character sheet looks good, your whopping two posts in the forums have been well-written, so welcome to the RP. Your name's been added to the roster.
> 
> One very small thing, though, please add frag and krak or melta bombs to your weapons, simply for the sake of completeness.


Done and done.

-- And thank you!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Veygor Agannon 
*Appearance:* Agannon boasts the traditional colour of the Venom Guard, the emerald green colour that he has kept untarnished in his service. He is a medium-sized marine, and has a trophy rack above his head where boasts several helmets from slain loyalist marines, including the Salamanders Chapter and the Crimson Fists.
*Chaos Loyalty:* Disdain 
*Personality:* Agannon is a brave, ferocious and cunning warrior. Preferring ambushing to a straight up firefight, the Venom Guard has a disdain towards his corrupted brethren, and hates those who worship chaos - believing them to have sunk low, and cast aside the intital purity of the legion.
*Background:* Hailing from the Alpha Legion since before the Horus Heresy, Agannon has many years of warfare upon him, and has served Alpharius constantly since his induction into the legion shortly before the Heresy. Having fought with his Primarch several times, Agannon views those who have not fought with him as those who have not truly become a member of the Alpha Legion, and like all of his brothers - views Alpharius as still alive after the incident with Guilliman, but managed to join the forces of the Venom Guard when he realised that this would give him a greater challenge, seeking the ultimate aim of becoming the leader of Eighth Company.
*Weapons:* Power Fist, Bolt-Pistol and Boltgun Mark V "Heresy Era" Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades

Hope this is okay, Boc.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Asaenath

Appearance: Asaenath's amour is the normal emerald green of the venom guard, other than his left shoulder pad and helm, that still bear the colors of the Night Lords. He has shoulder length black hair that he usually keeps tied back in different ways so that it wont get in his eyes. He is not especially tall, normal Space Marine height.

Chaos Loyalty: Asaenath started to worship Tzeentch after being in the same warband as a Thousand Son Sorcerer. Unlike many other'sm he does not go around praising or trying to make other people worship Tzeentch, he knows that Tzeentch has plans about every one, even if they do not worship Tzeentch.

Personality: Asaenath is a cold hearted killer, and cares nothing about anything else than himself and his orders. He tries to kill his enemies fast and silently. Outside of battle he is calm, silent and tries to keep away from the others since he does not really like talking so much.

Background: Asaenath was originally a Assault Marine in the Night Lords legion in the Great Crusade, he fought at Isstavan V. After Curze was assassinated, he left the Night Lords and roamed around the galaxy joining different warbands, meeting champions from many legions, and champions seeking favor of the different gods. At one point he joined a Thousand Son sorcerer's warband. That sorcerer made him start worshiping Tzeentch, so that he could become a great sorcerer too. But Asaenath suspected the sorcerer just wanted a servant to do his dirty work so he killed him and left the warband. After that he continued to worship Tzeentch. At some point he joined the Alpha Legion. And after serving with them for a long time, serving in many battles, and making his name somewhat known in the legion. He was elevated to the Venom Guard after a battle where he personally killed a Raven Guard captain. Some of the other members of the Venom Guard look down at him but most do not care as long as he follows orders.

Weapons: A lightning Claw, a bolt pistol and frag and krak grenades.
Weapons 2: (If I can't use the original ones.) Bolter, chainsowrd, bolt pistol and frag and krak grenades.

Hope this is ok.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I am going to join, save meh a spot


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Looks interesting. Honestly though I never read your fiction before  but this looks quiet interesting and you seem pretty capable (this is a compliment in a way ) I'll do my share of research and than post a character.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, he made mod of the fic section, so you just _know_ he`s a top writer. :wink:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It could be bribe... You gave some to ploss if I remember correctly and it seemed to work quite well, you got all those rep points and shiny awards. 

It appears that Boc simply offered more than you did


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Depending on Bocs response to my PM, I may be joining this too. Well, throwing up a character sheet anyways


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: I know its not the best but thats the best I managed to come up with at the moment. Just send me anything you want changed or added in a PM.

Name: Ventor Thorin

Appearance: Ventor is of an average height for an astarte. He is old, dating back many hundred years ago. His hair is raven black and long, too long, so he is forced to keep it tied from behind or it might interfere with him while at combat.

His eyes glimmer with madness and are of a dark green colour. Ventor's face is triangular with a thin chin and high cheekbones, his eyes seem to be a little sunken and unlike many other marines there are no visible scars on him.

His skin is pale which makes it look like all the blood in his body disappeared. He is well built although it doesn’t look that way, unlike his brothers his muscles aren’t huge hulking mountains, he seems slimmer and less menacing yet those looks are deceiving as he is as strong as any other marine.

Another thing which sets him away from the normal marine is the fact that he is slightly mutated. Like a space wolf he has canine teeth from below and above and his tongue resembles the one of a serpent.

Because of the mission’s nature Ventor changed the colour of his armor, instead of the usual emerald green his armour was painted in a much dark kind of green one which would resemble darkness and shadow while still keeping with the Venom Guard's colours. 

The armor itself looks unremarkable which by itself speaks of Ventor's skill and maybe personality. A black cape with a green trim is attached to his armour and the armour itself is padded with leather to reduce the amount of sound it makes. His armour is decorated with the symbol of the chapter, the Hydra which is obviously painted in green. 

Ventor doesn't wear a helm as he lost it many centuries ago, since he lost it he knew that it was fate and not his fault and thus he did not bother using a new one. The armor itself is rather plain and it doesn’t brandish to many custom made changed. The only thing that should be noted is two spiked chains which are strapped in the shape on an X on his chest.

Chaos Loyalty: Ventor is rather uncommon in his belief, instead of worshipping the might of the Undivided he leans more towards the worship of two gods in particular Slaanesh and Tzeentch. Though he is not blindly loyal to either he still prefers them over the mindlessness of Khorne and Nurgle's death worship.

Personality: Ventor is cunning and deceptive. He is always plotting like a real follower of Tzeentch although he respects his battle brothers. He wont shy away of killing his own squad if the need will arise, he is calculating and cold hearted not caring for those he did not fight with.

He is somewhat arrogant which often hampers his own plans. He is also ambitious which causes him to strive to do better each time. In general his loyalty lies with himself and he is not working to benefit the gods or the warband for a long time. The fact that he is still part of the Venom Guard is utterly out of convenience and nothing more.

In battle he is cruel, using his sharp wit and cunning as a weapon and a tool. He takes great pleasure in misleading his enemies and sowing the seeds of deceit and mistrust in their midst. While fighting his cunning and wit are only matched by his brutality as the more brutal the kill is the more it is pleasing. 

Background: Ventor’s age dates back a long time ago. He is one of the original Legionnaires and thus benefits from many years of experience. He witnessed thousands of atrocities; he saw death by the millions. Those sights made him what he is now a relentless and cold hearted astarte.

Ventor is an expert of infiltration and close quarter fighting and he had proven it in the past, a thing which in time led him up the ranks of the warband. He single handedly infiltrated an imperial guard base, he managed to shut down all sensors and defenses and than proceeded to slaughtering nearly a tenth of the men present by his own. After that he made his way outside and back to the warband’s ship before the Venom Guard launched its attack on the base and than raided the plant that it guarded.

Since than his skill in infiltration has been a known fact and thus he began moving forward in the ranks until he reached the rank of a chosen. His rank gave him access to better weaponry and equipment which in turn only made him a better soldier.

Though the rank of chosen is not easily obtained Ventor doesn’t care much for it. He knows that even a chosen can serve as cannon fodder if needed and as such he strives to go up in the ranks of the Venom Guard to a position of relative safety.

Because of his reputation of successful infiltrations and slaughter Ventor was chosen to be part of the squad which was sent to infiltrate the Mechanicus’s primary stronghold on the planet. 

Weapons: A pair of lightning claws, power armour, frag grenades and meltabombs.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Krateros. 

Appearance: Unlike many of the Eighth, Krateros has retained his original colouring - Jet and blue, denoting him as a member of the Effrit Stealth Squad. The armour itself is sleeker than the standard set, with form-fitting, overlapping torso plates and a pair of reduced pauldrons. A cloak of firedrake scales, taken from the Second Captain of the Salamanders, sometime after the Heresy, adorns his shoulders. 

The faceplate of his helm is a glittering skull, foreboding and devilish; with narrowed eyes, both the colour of newly spilt blood. The mouthpiece is a serrated grille, unostentatious when in comparison to the surrounding helm. The three-headed Hydra, the symbol of dissent and betrayal on many worlds, is engraved around the right eyepiece, coiling down around the mouthpiece and neck. 

Krateros was once notoriously handsome, with flaxen hair and a saturnine face, untouched by war. During his pilgrimage into the Eye, following the supposed loss of his Father; something changed. 

Scales of green, red and lilac grew along the left side of his neck, spreading along his cheek and around his eye - Which became slitted and golden-black, contrasting heavily against the icy-blue of his right. The right side of his face is completely untouched, remaining handsome and sad, lined by ten thousand years of warfare and mindless purgation. His lips are thin and red-brown, showing the pearly teeth beneath, whether unsmiling or with a smile. His hair has turned grey and brittle, falling past his shoulders in long, untangled tumbles. 

Where Astartes are built for war, with biologically enhanced muscles, Krateros has never been large; but rather lean and hard, once fittingly described as a panther, by his Father. His height is particularly ponderous, standing closer to eight-and-a-half feet, monstrously grown by years of warp exposure. 

Chaos Loyalty: Suspected Slaaneshi. 

Personality: Unforgiving and bitter, Krateros is one to scorn quickly and murder joyfully. Intelligent and tactful, his refusal to partake in a campaign which he suspects will end in failure, has resorted in many dubbing him a craven. He often laments, remembering greater times; of a united galaxy, of Gods and Demi-Gods. He is outspoken, particularly when it comes to the decisions of the Wrathful, for whom he harbours little respect. 

Background: The XX Legion, whose information has since been wiped from Imperial History; were the last to be formed, bolstered exclusively by warriors of Terran blood. Krateros, the noble son of an Hive-Lord; on the northernmost continent, was amongst the first elevated to Godhood. The Alpha Legion Geneseed was particularly potent, enlarging the initiates monstrously - So that, when their twinned Primarchs arrived to inspect their infantile Legion, they stood as tall and broad. 

The greatest of initiates, Krateros counted amongst them; former-Captain Antonius of the Eighth, whom would later fall beneath his standard-bearer’s blade, were elevated to prestigious positions. However, it was not to Alpharius which Krateros swore his loyalties - But rather, the secretive and tactful Omegon, who had already begun to craft his Effrit Stealth Squad, a de-facto praetorian guard. 

They operated out of the main structure of the Legion, answering to Omegon, and Omegon alone. Krateros enjoyed the luxuries, becoming a adamant companion of the second Primarch, refusing to introduce himself as Alpharius, when asked - Rather being truthful, despite the ire of many of his brethren. Notably, during his youth; he and Ingo Pech struck up a fierce rivalry, which often cumulated in honour duels, and superficial bloodshed. 

While many of the Legion chose to surgically alter their appearance, so that they would be interchangeable with the Primarchs; Krateros declined, contemptuously stating that it was idiotic to be identical, to lose their personalities in becoming one with Alpharius-Omegon. 

When the Cabal informed Alpharius of the upcoming betrayal, Krateros was torn between loyalties. He had fought and bled for the Imperium on a hundred worlds; butchered empires in the Emperor’s name, and yet, in these times of rapture, he was asked to do the unthinkable. When Omegon gathered the Effrit Stealth Squad, and asked them to pledge their blades; for the greater good of the Imperium, Krateros was amongst the most hesitant - Knowing what would come, would destruction he would wrought on humankind. 

His resolve and mind destroyed by hours of eternal debating, Krateros agreed. And so, Krateros of the Alpha Legion, Sworn-Brother of the Effrit Stealth Squad, marched beneath the banners of Horus Lupercal. While Alpharius hobbled together the Companies, swaying each with speeches of vindication and correctness; of the better nature and true path, Omegon and his Squad acquired secretive trading routes from captured merchants, preparing the Legion for war. 

The World Eaters, Sons of Horus, Emperor’s Children and Death Guard had all publicly announced their intentions; virus bombing the loyalist elements of their Legions, openly denouncing the Emperor’s fascistic ideologies. In response, the Emperor ordered his wayward sons to be dealt with - Dispatching a task force of monstrous size, composed of seven Legions; of which, four had already cast in their lot with Horus. 

On the Urgall Depression, Krateros wore Tactical Dreadnaught armour for the first and last time. He strode into battle, besides his Primarchs; in the monstrous set of burnished plates, weeping as he hacked down injured Loyalists; for the injustice which he was being forced to partake in. He fought, side-by-side with the greatest heroes of the Legiones Astartes, murdering some, aiding others. Horus and his Justaerin elite sallied forth, crushing the Loyalists in a mailed fist. 

And so the Heresy was begun. For years, Krateros battled besides Omegon and Alpharius - On Tallarn against the White Scars, where he cut down the Khan of the Seventh Brotherhood, against the Sons of Fenris on Yarant, for whom he held little remorse, knowing full-well why the Space Wolves had been created. He fought dozens more of battles, against stranded Astartes and the broken remnants of Loyalist Expeditionary Fleets, and each time, lamented how far he was falling. 

When the Cradle of Mankind burned; Krateros and the Alpha Legion were scattered across the galaxy, away from Horus and his siege. When Horus and the Emperor duelled, and the attempted dethroning was broken upon the bridge of the Vengeful Spirit, Krateros relished in the end of such a cataclysmic conflict. Krateros, loyal to Omegon, and on a lesser scale, Alpharius; remained with the XX Legion until the Battle of Eskrador. 

It was upon that gloomy world that the Ultramarines, under staunch Guilliman, murdered Alpharius. In his rage, Krateros had cut open several of his brethren, maddened and blind; having lost one of his Primarchs. Cursed as a Kinslayer, he took flight; boarding and commandeering a small frigate, and fleeing for where Traitors are offered a save haven - The Eye of Terror. 

Reportedly, during the centuries within the Eye, Krateros took a holy pilgrimage, visiting thousands of worlds, blessing them with his presence. He served as a chief lieutenant Serghar Targost; fighting dutifully during two of the Black Crusades, before finally leaving on his own path. Here, he disappeared from all fronts, until late Millennium 38, when the Venom Guard were led into the Eye of Terror by the visions of the Seer, Ezekiel.

On a nameless, storm-beaten world, the Venom Guard found Krateros. Ezekiel, accompanied by the venerable Bociphus, the champion of the Venom Guard, landed with the Terminators of Team Yarlo; on a forested plateau. They were met by the envoys of the Serpent Lord, the King-of-the-World, who led the Alpha Legionnaires to a wooden keep, deep within the forest. In the palace, they found trophies of eons past - The armour of a Silver Skull, the skeleton of a former Angels of Fire Chapter Master, a ruined World Eaters dreadnaught, and countless others. 

Most galling of all, held aloft above the keep’s throne room, was a bejeweled Aquila. The Serpent Lord appeared moments after their arrival, an old, bent-backed man with a great, flowing beard. He challenged the Venom Guard - Asking of their intentions, jesting on behalf of the Chaos Space Marines. When he mentioned Alpharius, with particularly scorn, Bociphus moved to cut down the Serpent Lord, and - 

- Locked blades with the true King-of-the-World. Krateros, in his gleaming armour, had smiled woefully and pushed the Champion away, swearing his sword to the Venom Guard, on condition that his fiefdom would be left alone. Ezekiel, being the most senior of the present Venom Guard, agreed cordially. 

His arrival to the Venom Guard was not the greatest, many acting weary around him; due to his nature as a member of Effrit. However, in the centuries since he has been striding alongside the Venom Guard, he has mostly integrated with them - Though, he looks towards the Wrathful as somewhat of an idiot, who he believes will lead to the destruction of the Warband. 

Interestingly, Krateros hates what he has become - Loathing killing Loyalist Astartes, hating how he has fallen so far, from his once-true intentions. 

Weapons: A Powersword, with three snakes carved around the blade, in a sickly, green-yellow. A Bolter, which he carried with hum during the Horus Heresy - With an added scope and silencer, for sniping purposes. A Bolt Pistol, taken from the cooling hands of a White Scar, during the failed rebellion.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bane_of_Kings:* You're good to go, just make that one small change I PM'ed you about. Added to the list.

*Flerden:* Since we're sitting a bit light on non-Khorne/Undivided/Disdain characters, please change yours to one of the other 3. Additionally, stand by for a possible revision to your special weapon, as all included as of now are close combat oriented and you all _may_ want some longer range firepower. Try to go into a little bit more detail about the background and personality of your character once you get the new chaos-orientation done.

*Komanko:* Character looks good, the idea of an Astartes trying to get to a position of safety is ludicrous enough to work. Added

*Dark Angel*: Great sheet, I had to say it was rather pleasant to see all the allusions to other established Venom Guard members and story lines haha. Added.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Done the change, hopefully this time it's okay .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Boc said:


> *Dark Angel*: Great sheet, I had to say it was rather pleasant to see all the allusions to other established Venom Guard members and story lines haha. Added.


Just my way to show that I still read everything you put up. :wink:

Looking forwards to this now, how many characters you looking for?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

BoK: Looked over the changes and in the name of the Grandfather, the Deceiver, and the Skull Throne, you're good to go.

DA: Right now since we're 7/10 for the squad, we're actually pretty good to start. Any other added personnel can go ahead and simply be "silent observers" during the first entry.

As of now, I'm working on the initial post, so look for it to be up tonight or tomorrow. If we _do_ get more people in to fill the 10/10 spots before, say, Friday, then I'll edit accordingly to tie them in and, at the very least, get them to interact with one another.

Edit: Also, after looking over these initial character sheets, I think Ventor will be the best fit as the aspiring champion. Pending his acceptance of the role/responsibility, I'll be working him in as 'tha boss'


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Done the changes you mentioned. Hope it's better now :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Flerden it's good now, added to the list.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well seeing as we have enough characters, all of which I think are brilliant and very chaotic, when do we start?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Well seeing as we have enough characters, all of which I think are brilliant and very chaotic, when do we start?


Look for the initial thread in the timeline of next couple of hours to tomorrow. Aka I'm working on it now k: and, pending my dog's grooming finishing sooner than expected, should be fairly soon. Just working on formatting to make sure I do this shit right haha

WarpSpawned: I've got your spot reserved as one of the initial 10 as well as someone else who has PMd me, so once you get your character sheet I should have you up for the next installment (~1 week from today).


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kyle the Reaper*

*Appearance*
Kyle is a giant among marines, standing nine feet tall he towers above mere men. His armour is jet black with no Chaotic markings or accessories, he was inducted from the stealth squads. His face is covered in bionic implants

*Chaos Loyalty* 
Extreme Disdain

*Personality* 
Kyle is level-headed and tactical at time, he is a lone wolf as teamwork goes, preferring to pursue a target alone rather than stick with the group, although he will regroup if ordered. He hopes to achieve a small attack group of his own. He is a strong fan of the Iron Warriors legion

*Background*
9,000 years ago, a millennium after his augmentation, Kyle received his first injury, a shot by an Ork Stompa left him in suspended animation until he was recovered three years later. After he was revived Kyle immediately rejoined the battle and by some karmatic chance destroyed the Stompa. Mere weeks later the Heresy erupted. Kyle's' ship was caught in the warp and many crew members fell to Chaos. They escaped just to see the Traitor Legions fleeing. It would be many years before Kyle fought again. He appears to be a magnet for warp traps, getting stuck in the warp in a fifth of all journeys. 

*Weapons*
Mark IV Maximus Power armour, Flamer, Plasma pistol, Power weapon, Melta-bombs​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

IronWarrior123:

Couple of issues with the character:
1. Name - "Kyle" for some reason doesn't seem space mariney enough, maybe Kayal if you want to keep it at least similar? Also, "Reaper" is already an existing nickname in the Venom Guard (not holding this one against you :grin

2. Go into detail on the bionic implants, please

3. With the Chaos Loyalty, we've already got enough characters with the "Disdain" viewpoint, we could use a Nurgle follower or a Tzeentch follower, though.

4. I'm going to have to ask you to remove the "Iron Warriors" bit in Personality. I know, from your user name, that you're a fan, however this is an Alpha Legion piece, and since the two types of warfare conducted by the legions are so different, I doubt the Alphas would look too kindly on another Legion whose strength lies almost solely in frontal assaults and siege warfare.

5. With the background, how does he tie in with the Venom Guard legion? Was he with them during the Crusade, or was he a member of another Traitor/Loyalist legion/chapter and turned to the Venom Guard by himself or with a group? Not knowing how his views
or role within the Legion will make it difficult to tie him into the storyline. Lastly, an Astartes going through 1000 years of near constant combat never to be wounded seems a bit unlikely, please revise that timeline.

6. The squad is also currently full on special weapons, so the plasma pistol would have to be exchanged for a bolt pistol and the flamer would need to be exchanged for a bolter.

Quite a few changes, to be sure, but let me know once you've updated it and we can see where you stand from there.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

After a few PM's with Boc, I've decided to throw up a Chosen character sheet. If it's still possible to join, here is my character:

Name: Korsh Soteph

Appearance:Being dedicated to Nurgle, the effects of decay are starting to show on Korsh's body. His body and armour have started to become bloated and hosting small nests of insects. His eyes have turned a milky white colour, similar to that of a dead fish. His skin has turned a sickly pale yellow colour, as have his teeth and nails. Various portions of his skin are decaying slowly and therefore pealing away. And of course, this means that Korsh does not have the most pleasant odours. However, these details do grant him the ability to hid amongst the dead without arousing suspicion. This often means that when servants of the Imperium carry in a 'fallen Astartes' for 'Rites of Rememberance' they actually carry Korsh into the heart of the defences, from which he can wreak untold havoc.

His armour would be the standard colour for the Venom guard, but as is the case with all Nurgle worshipers, his armour has corroded too. Where there was once brilliant emerald green, three perfect sphere's of rust have forced their way through in various places. The most noticeable of these is the one on his left shoulder and right knee. Several joints of his armour leek a fluid which origins or nature are uncertain, but it is suspected to be a poison, as it has a very adverse effect on the servants of the Imperium, particularly regular humans. However, it also acts as a form of oil, and allows Korsh to move with less noise than would be expected for someone of his size.

Chaos Loyalty:Nurgle

Personality:Korsh's loyalty is best described as neutral. He will not openly try to subvert the leaders of his squad and warband, but should not be counted on to fight for their survival either. Mainly because Korsh has become desensitised to the notion of death, having become one of Grandfather Nurgle's children. Also because Korsh doesn't care who leads, him or others, only that he gets to spread corruption an misery to the Imperium. Other than that, Korsh is impassive and determined. He speaks when he feels like it, but would not be described as silent. As with many of Nurgle's children, he is rather jolly and enjoys the company of others, often acting paternally, sometimes to the great annoyance of others.

Background:Korsh doesn't hail from the original Alpha legion. In fact, his origins aren't even in the Heresy. His story starts much later. He actually hails from the Ultramarines chapter. He was a member of the 4th companies command squad. He was one of the 2 extra veterans. His fall to chaos begins when the 4th company were sent into combat against an unidentified xeno's threat at the edge of the galaxy. The Ultramarines were totally unprepared for the new threat which they faced. The sheer adaptability and relentlessness of the new breed of xeno's was totally unprecedented and therefore Korth's company was unable to predict what would happen.

First their Astropathic signal was cut off. With no means of communication and no knowledge of the foe they were facing, a kernal of doubt rooted itself within Korsh and several other members of the chapter's minds. Their chaplain assured them with fiery oratory that “no xeno's could stand before the might of the Emperor's Astartes”, but it did little to help once they faced their foes. On the agri-world they sat, these bloated, poisonous monsters had turned it into their home. A green haze of filth proceeded them and every single monster spat acidic poison. 

Being Astartes, the poison did little at first. But as the battle drew on, the xeno's planted more and more spires which belched toxic fumes into the atmosphere and the 'fresh' air supplies of the Ultramarines grew short. The conflicts grew more and more desperate. Ammunition was needlessly expended into foes without number as whole continents turned green and brown under the poisonous assault. Many Thunderhawks were sent into the green mist to try and destroy the spore spires, and most were lost. However, they often contained supplies which in the latter stages of the war proved essential. Being a veteran of several campaigns, Korsh lead one of the expedition teams into the mist to retreave the supplies from the downed Thunderhawks.

As they disappeared into the fog, the vox network went crazy. They couldn't reach the rest of their company over the vox, and within the fog, there were no bearings to speak of. They journeyed deeper and deeper into the green mist, the acidic poison started to break through their armour vent. The deeper they got, the more powerful the poison got, and eventually, they were inhaling straight poisonous vapours. They all fought against the vapours and the swarms of alien monsters. Curiously, as the poison got stronger, and they approached the guessed point where a downed thunderhawk was, the xenos resistance thinned. As they approached the corroding steel bird. They saw a curious sight. There were other figures around their objective. 

As was protocol, they opened fire on the figures. The bullets seem to land home, but the figures did nothing but continued with whatever work they were doing. Except one. The largest of the figures moved towards them. It gargled one phrase “Serve with us”. “Never!” one of the marines shouted out and open fired at point blank range. The bolts struck home, but did no damage. Korsh couldn't believe that the figure seemed to be unaffected but the rounds. Instead the figure opened up a vox channel, one they hadn't had since they entered the fog. “Brothers, if you can hear us, we have to withdraw. We cannot continue to hold this planet. We have valuable information about this foe we must take back to Macragge. We know where they head and...”
“No you bastard! We're still here! You spineless git, get back here!” Korsh spat, echoed by most of the other members of his strike team.
“You're brothers have abandoned you.” The figure, who looked like a swollen Astartes, gargled as if from deep water. “Serve with us, and you can have revenge.” The choice of abandoning all they stood for was monumental. “That was not a question” The figure gargled menacingly. The fog instantly grew thicker and the poison in their blood started to burn them from the inside. The voice grew stronger and seemed to speak from inside their heads “Your company abandoned you. You have been left to die. Even the false-Emperor's flesh smithery couldn't save you. But the Gods have seen you. They can save you. Serve them with us”
“Yes” Korsh hissed through a wave of pain.

In that moment, everything changed. Only half of his strike for chose to defect, the rest were killed by the poison in their veins, a poison which had laid dormant since that have first breathed in the the green filth. As it turned out they didn't face xenos. They were actually humans. The Alpha legionnaires, as the figures turned out to be, had lured Astartes, any Astartes, there to rob their precious gene-seed to make more converts to the Venom Guard. The humans had been infected with a virus of warp-based origins which altered them into monsters which spat poisons. This attack had been planned decades in advance, slowly infecting the most of the populace, sending out garbled messages to only Astartes fleets.

Korsh was inducted into the Venom guard, but was still fascinated by the figure that first spoke to him, and the green mist. He had found it like a fine liquor. Due to the free form nature of the Alpha Legion, Korsh found ways to work close to the marine who he deemed to have saved him from pointless service to a chapter ready to abandon him. The marine was one bound to the service of Nurgle. He belonged to a Chosen squad of marines. Being a paternal being, the marine, Howzer, educated him in the ways of Nurgle, and how the great Grandfather could help him to cheat death, by becoming it. Korsh was initially hesitant about swearing himself to the Dark Gods when so many others held those who did in contempt, and he still felt attached to the Imperium, as it was only his chapter who had betrayed him.

However Howzer educated him. He showed him, as a father enlightens a child, that the Imperium always abandoned them. Howzer had been in the Great Crusade. He had fought and bleed for the Imperium's shrinking territory. And his reward? He was side-lined and ignored in favour of bureaucrats which sought to destroy all they had built. The warriors were being sacrificed. They amounted to nothing. Korsh realized that the Imperium was just as bad as his Chapter. It all deserved to burn for it's crimes. Korsh realized that Hawzer knew something about the universe that he didn't, and this Nurgle had revealed it to him. Thus, his path to chaos truly began. Since then Korsh has served the Venom Guard and Nurgle faithfully. His ascension into the ranks of the chosen was un-remarkable, as it was a simple matter of replacement when Nurgle moved Howzer on to spread his Grandfather's gifts elsewhere.

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword, Power armour, frag and krak grenades

Let me know if I can still join Boc!


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

argh wall of text buurns

Nice CS though
@ Boc, am working on mine, so yay


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@Deus Mortis: Korsh looks great, only thing is we're full on special weapons, so for now he'll have to downgrade from heavy bolter to regular bolter. I'll get you edited into the initial action thread later today (gotta leave for work in 5 minutes!)


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

*Name:* Crotalus

*Appearance: *
http://cghub.com/files/Image/055001-056000/55037/069_realsize.jpg
Carries a blackened chainsword instead of a ‘company’ standard and a boltgun as well as the bolt pistol.
Crotalus’ face is heavily scarred during the centuries of battle.


*Chaos Loyalty:* Undivided, 

*Personality:* Remarkably loyalty and steadfast for a Chaos marine, he is one that can be relied upon to help out comrades, though he is not as naïve as others would think, knowing to watch his own back even as he defends yours. 
He is content to be left to his own devices, usually trying to avoid the plots and intrigues of other Alpha Legionnaires.
He is blunt and to the point, lacking, or seeming to lack, the subtlety of most Alpha Legion Marines. He knows well the value of information however, usually attaching himself to the one he perceives most likely to prove useful. Only if the situation warrants it, of course.
Casual blasphemer.

*Background:* Crotalus never was much interested in furthering his position, preferring to exist as one of the rank and file. He has existed in the shadows for millennia, saying little yet seeing much. If he has crossed paths with any of these companions before, they would likely not remember it.

Crotalus is an original Eighth Company member, before and during the Heresy.
During the Great Crusades he fought to further the Imperium of Mankind's goals, putting aside any and all ambition to ensure his full attention was directed to fulfilling the wishes of his superiors to the best of his abilities, even though he knew that declining promotions and other such titles could be seen as weak or foolhardy by others of his legion.

When Warmaster Horus put his ambitious plan into motion and the Alpha Legion sided with him, Crotalus was one that remained loyal to the Legion first, Emperor second.
This loyalty ensured that he personally took the lives of Imperial loyalists, even those of his own Legion. He never took any pleasure in what he did, simply obeying orders, as he always did.

When the Eighth Company separated from the Legion to forge its own path, he went with it, his want to serve the Legion changing to loyalty towards the newly founded Venom Guard.

Weapons:
Melta bomb (x2)
Standard bolter
Boltpistol (customized with bayonet on the end)
Chainsword


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't really be bothered to describe something like that huh?


Boc, looking pretty good; gonna look forward to reading through the action thread once it gets larger. Rather interesting to see the work of another have a focus on the Alpha Legion. I truly do wonder where that came from; random chance or the machinations of something far more sinister?


Bane, nine long sentences are nice but I don't think they allow you to overide the ten sentence minimum.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'll have a post up tomorrow. Will go and write it soon.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers, DR, I've got some pretty (hopefully) interesting things lined up, so I'll try to keep your interest piqued. As far as nefarius plans... well 99% of what I write about anyways is Alpha Legion, but still, the in the Legion of lies, one can never be sure...

With the new char sheets, I'll have comments/changes/approvals up tonight (tonight meaning US EST), at work atm and posting from my phone. That prohibits me from doing anything cool. A good start though, and yes BoK, uno mas please.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I've edited it so I have a bolter. I noticed that I was devoid of any form of close combat weapon, so added a chainsword in, if that's ok. If not, I'll just change it to a combat blade.


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kyal the Unholy*

*Appearance*
Kyal is a giant among marines, standing nine feet tall he towers above mere men. His armour is jet black with no Chaotic markings or accessories, he was inducted from the stealth squads. His face is covered in bionic implants such as a bionic eyepiece and vox-caster. His left arm was vapourised by the Stompa, but he received a bionic replacement. He has no mutations, but on his living hand is a eight headed hydra, marking both Legion and company.

*Chaos Loyalty* 
Slight Tzeentch

*Personality* 
Kyal is level-headed and tactical at time, he is a lone wolf as teamwork goes, preferring to pursue a target alone rather than stick with the group, although he will regroup if ordered. He hopes to achieve a small attack group of his own. He strives for for vengeance against the Ork hordes. 

*Background*
9,977 years ago, near a decade after his augmentation, Kyal received his first injury, a shot by an Ork Stompa left him in suspended animation with no left arm until he was recovered three years later. After he was revived Kyal immediately rejoined the battle and by some karmatic chance destroyed the Stompa. Mere weeks later the Heresy erupted. Kyal's ship was caught in the warp and many crew members fell to Chaos. They escaped just to see the Traitor Legions fleeing. It would be many years before Kyal fought again. He appears to be a magnet for warp traps, getting stuck in the warp in a fifth of all journeys. At Hyperios on 36,846, his stealth squad XXS5/13 (Alpha Legion 5th Company Stealth 13) was annihilated by a warhound titan while Kyal was on patrol. He escaped after seeing the Imperial scum firing its plasma blast-gun at his Rhino transport.
He trekked the desert plains for days, searching for survivors. he came across a crashed Chaos ship surrounded by Thunderhawk transporters which Kyal believe to be Imperial. He was about to commandeer a Thunderhawk and obliterate the crashed ship when a member of the Eighth sprung out from behind a wrecked Land Raider, pointing a Lascannon. Kyal disarmed the trooper and showed him the hydra. The trooper informed him his company had been lost. His geneseed was collected and used to recreate the 5th. In the 5154 years since that week the fifth has be reinstated using stolen Mark VII armour and Chaos guard recruits. He has strong respect with for the leader of squad Thorin, knowing Ventor's skill in battle

*Weapons*
Mark VIII Errant Power armour, Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Melta-bombs​


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i might be able to join from the beginning as it would be simpler for you but if your ok with me starting later as part of a second squad on the planet and i have made the part of the schemer with that in mind.

Name: Devius

Appearance: Once of the raven guard, Corax's blood runs strong within him, his hair a long black sheet of raven locks, his eyes a misty greyskin pale and ghostly, his frame tall and slender, the lithe agility of his primarch strong within him.

His armour is painted the emerald green of the venom guard yet his gauntlets remain black, for his hands shall always seek to enact corax's vengeance, the imperial aquilla scratched away, the shoulder pad on which he bore the mark of his chapter painted with pure black die in memorium to those he lost.

His right eyes is bionic, not because of loss or personal error, it has been replaced to allow a data bank to be placed within his eyes, a data bank containing a list of his operatives and the code words for there actions.

He has begun to grow a cluster of boils across his right shoulder, their configuration curious, familiar yet unfamiliar like words he knows but cannot read. This is the first carress of the grandfather's touch upon him.

Chaos Loyalty: Tzeentch, though the grandfather's touch has begun to take hold

Background: He was a sergeant of a squad of 10 assault marines the day the raven guard toppled to the surface of Istvaan V and he attacked alongside his brothers, his strength coming up against the grim determination of the death guard, he culled without thought his strikes too quick, though he bled deep crimson, pus bubbling within the deeps of his wounds, sending feverish dreams and hallucinations to an addled mind.

Even as they returned to the reinforced lines, to the open embrace of the word bearers, his mind whirled and colours swirled with sickening intensity, blinding him.He was there fever ridden and mind addled the day his primarch fell, watched him topple backwards exploding in a mellee of sickening colours that made him topple even as his brethren toppled around him, he lay crumpled upon the bodies of his squad mates.

He lay paralytic within a fever dream his mind looping the horrors of betrayal, the death of a legion, the failings of an emperor that had sent them to die.

Hours later, even as flamers burnt the bodies of his brethren, he awoke, disorientated, believing himself to be the last of a legion, the abandonded brethren.

He crawled away on hands and knees, crawled from the stench of dead flesh, he crawled to escape the horrors that chased him. Yet he did not crawl towards the caves in which Corax lay wounded, waiting for escape, that was not to be his fate, nay he crawled towards the camps where the alpha legion sat and schemed.

In fevered delirium he only remembered corax's death, the battle with the death guard and the guns of the iron warriors, his mental recollections of the situation distorted and surreal, the alpha legion he remembered during the briefings to be friendly, yet who could be sure in this time of turmoil

Knowing not the alpha legion's allegiance, his faith in the emperor shattered, believing that corax's demise must have been part of the emperor's own scheme, for what being could outwit the emperor, father of all.

He snuck silently within the camp of the venom guard, blackening his armour, making use of the air littered with smoke. Stealthily moving amongst them, blade sheathed, bolter at his belt, searching for a comrade, searching for a brother held captive, for something to indicate the allegiance of the astartes of the 20th legion.

Stealthy as he was he did not get far, though he eluded the first and second sentries, random chance intervened, a marine emerging from inside a rhino behind which he hid raised the alarm and Devius found himself upon his knees before Alpharius, though not before his combat blade had been bloodied with the blood of the legionnaire that had discovered him and went for his throat and 2 legionnaires that had attempted to disarm him by force

Why he was not murdered, what Alpharius saw within Devius, he never knew and never shall know though still he wonders too this day. Perhaps the beauty of blissful ignorance, perhaps merely the chance to add another legionnaire under the banner he would takw to tera, or more sinisterly a warrior utterly devoid of his brother primarch's influence.

Praying upon his confusion, upon the Alpharius wove Devius a beautiful tale of betrayal, by the emperor, of his jealousy of Corax, how he had tried to turn, the and Horus against each other, how he had manipulated and betrayed them. How Corax and his brethren lay dead at the emperors hand, Yet as Devius left the tent he was sworn to scheme alongside the venom guard.

To this day, he lives in ignorance believing his primarch to be dead, convinced the word of his survival upon Istavaan, to be deceit from the emperor that sent his sons to die, the legion that currently strides the galaxy a false imitation designed to keept the populace in ignorance of their leaderrs treachery.

Quickly he learnt from the alpha legion, his knowledge of quick ruthless strikes and covert operations melding with there own to create the scheming meddler he is today. Operations were quickly dispatched to bring world's under the banner of the rebellion without the need for force and Devius marvelled in the glory of the fires that burned. Yet for now he learnt, as the armies moved, his part was in skirmishes and combat activities which passed unremarkably, yet in each he made bargains and pacts, a network of rogue traders and scoundrels upon planet after planet, as horus swept across the galaxy.

Some pacts where never acted upon, his messages ignored yet many have remained in place passed down through the generations from father to son, there obediance rewarded by Devius's "mercy". 

It is this knack for schemes and the growing network of spies and operatives he has bribed and coerced that has ensured he has risen no further within the venom guard for with a squad to take care of he could never maintain the time he places into his operatives, the patient he spends in the materium, coercing and bribing those open to the munitions of chaos.

Yet he is one of the chosen, as much of the venom guard as many of those that bare the geneseed of the primarch, he has served loyally. Though he was absent, working when Gulliman slew the man that had become a second father to him, a barb pushed through an already broken heart.

He did not go mad as some did,infact it brought sanity more clearly to his splintered mind, the clarity that the emperor would steal all that he loved form him, that the imperium must burn and the emperor be brought to justice. He was part of one of the fragmented warbands that remained in touch with command, communiques with the venom guard heirachy frequent.

He was at the forefront of several strikes against the ultramarines, revenge swipes at the populace of the ultramar system using the full might of the operatives he had at his command and bring them to bear upon the imperium. It was these schemes, and the bold actions laced with cunning that brought him to the attention of the greater schemer, when in his infiltration he came across a cult of tzeentch, or possibly more accurately they came across him. They offered him aid in his mission in return for an offering to the powers and glory of the schemer. Wary he denied, refusing loyalty yet they made a second offer that they would aid him in this mission anyway if he could meditate within the room for one hour without making the offering. Wary Devius accepted, surrendering to the mass off weaves and plans placed within his mind by the lord of change his offering made on the 43rd minute, with a slash across his palm, his blood spilling upon the alter of change.

Yet even as he serves tzeentch with schemes and plans, ideas and concepts and the blood of his palms, the diseases and poisonous toxins within his body still run rife, though they effect him not. He is dulled to them, living and fighting them so long that he is no longer effected. This has brought him to the grandfathers notice, the affliction of boils upon his shoulders what he sees as a minor irritation, is actually a sign of the grandfathers affection and a call for his obediance.

Over millenia he has built a network, infiltrating planet after planet, bending operative after operative to his will. With each planet becomes a new network, some discovered and eradicated by the imperium, others dormant biding there time. It could be said the Devius two bides his time, the swipes and plots he takes at imperial bases a stave to boredom, a way to keep his mind active until the action he will take that will change the face of the imperium forever.

Personality: The minions of Tzeentch are famed for their schemes and plots, the twisted machinations of their minds. Devius is no different, in battle he is ferocious as any, spurred on by a fervent hatred of the emperor, not those he faces. He wars against the emperor who he believes has betrayed him, the deaths of those that believe his treachery a necessary evil to depose a tyrant, he carries that hatred with him in swift strokes and deft agility along with the brute strength of the astartes.

Amongst those of his squad he is indifferent, willing to converse with any and all yet not desperate for their company. There will always be tension despite the longevity of his service for his loyalty is and will always be to Corax, whose name he hisses in litany as he prepares for battle.

Ambition riddles his form, and he misses the authority sergeant status used to give him, longs for the chance to take his schemes to a higher level, to meddle with more than pawns and operative, to take a part in the greater picture. However n his position as a schemer and with the network of operatives in place it is unlikely he will ever rise above the chosen, that his ambitions will go unsated and frustrated.

weapons: bolt pistol, bolter, chainsword, frag and krak grenades


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

i believe the power weapon is also a special weapon though I could be mistaken...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lord Ramo is correct, IronWarrior, you need to change your PW to a chainsword or other non special CCW, I'll get you put into the second wave, discussed below.

Korsh and Crotalus are both added to this squad and I'm currently editing you into the first post in the action thread. 

*Crotalus:* Need to add wargear! It'll be boring, bolter/bolt pistol/CCWs of your choice, just no PW PF LC or any of the crazy snazzy stuff.

Deathbringer, your character is, for all intents and purposes, beautifully done and I greatly look forward to working him into the plot, standby for further PMs from me so we can discuss your role. The background though nearly makes me want a to write a short story on him and work him into my fiction as a member! But I won't steal him until after the RP is through :laugh:

Further characters are still welcome to plan, as Deathbringer and some others are aware, I have further plans for you... /evil cackle. I'll get those changes/additions done probably in an update or two, depending on how quickly the tale moves along.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boc said:


> *Crotalus:* Need to add wargear! It'll be boring, bolter/bolt pistol/CCWs of your choice, just no PW PF LC or any of the crazy snazzy stuff.


Boc, she included wargear in the appearance bit. 



> Carries a blackened chainsword instead of a ‘company’ standard and a boltgun as well as the bolt pistol.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Missed the wargear part in my Copy and paste spree. My bad :/


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Boc, she included wargear in the appearance bit.


I never said I knew how to read...

But spot on with all the posts so far, once we get a few going back and forth after Ventor's invitation to you, his lackeys (har antagonism!) with regards to the planning (and if you have questions aboout ideas, feel free to PM me, I know what I'd do at least :grin: ) before I throw up the next update and subsequently throw a wrench into whatever good things you may have going.

Keep it coming gents, loving the way you're breathing life into the squad.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Nice to hear that you are enjoying our posts as well


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

IronWarrior/Kyal:


> He was picked up by a Venom Guard Thunderhawk and pledged his allegiance to the Eighth. He has strong respect with for the leader of squad Thorin, knowing Ventor's skill in battle


You've got a chance there for a fun explanation/exploration into a deeper background for your character. Why did the Venom Guard capture him and allow him to pledge his loyalty? Why not just kill him offhand and harvest his gene seed? Try to get into it a little more. Yes, I know I'm nit-picky 

Edit: Additionally, for those interested, recruitment is still open! We're sitting on a full squad of 10 as of now, with room for expansion as the storyline itself grows. The "in-waiting" post is located here


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for butting in and forcing Ventor to speak again. I just thought it might not be best if we were trying to kill each other before we'd even dropped


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Sorry for butting in and forcing Ventor to speak again. I just thought it might not be best if we were trying to kill each other before we'd even dropped


Well just because Korsh asked Ventor the question doesn't mean others won't feel obliged to interrupt. It seems to me we've got a fairly individualistic and rude bunch, so nothing is certain haha


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I will see if I can reply right now with the limited time I have with Internet, if not I will reply tomorrow.

Edit: Oh my god Deus! This plan is brilliant. I am going to work on how to implant the knocking on the door of the enemy part right away!


Anyway as it seems that your post is rather lengthy I would prefer to have time to write my reply so expect one tomorrow if no complications will hamper my work.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, making an OOC thread now so we can have free reign of discussion without character sheets being swamped.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Technically this is the OOC thread.

Anyway, good job Karak, you just pissed Ventor off XD


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

komanko said:


> Technically this is the OOC thread.
> 
> Anyway, good job Karak, you just pissed Ventor off XD


Its all part of the plan.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so you know, Korsh's plan wasn't actually that we knock at the door and ask to come in. He was just trying to lighten the mood with that before he asked what kind of things were around where we are landing, so he could suggest a half decent plan


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Just so you know, Korsh's plan wasn't actually that we knock at the door and ask to come in. He was just trying to lighten the mood with that before he asked what kind of things were around where we are landing, so he could suggest a half decent plan



But... But... That plan was brilliant, no sane man would suspect an alpha legion strikeforce to simply ask to go in. It was so stupidly brilliant XD


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

IronWarrior123, unless you've discussed with Thorin the background, please don't make up background for other characters, so you can make up some other member of the 8th (keeping in mind, from the Horus Heresy days of the Great 8th Company's strength of 3,000 to the "current" # of roughly 400, plenty of random names you can come up with and kill off) to have been discovered by after wandering the surface of the planet.

If you've already talked to Ventor and he's blessed off on this tidbit of history, cool, if not, please just edit it accordingly. I'll go ahead and add Kyal to the character pool for the in-waiting portion, and let me know (either response to this thread or PM) when you've made the change.

And as a random fluff-oriented correction, Space Marines have no rank of "private," simply Battle-Brother -> Brother Sergeant -> Brother Captain -> Chapter Master. All "Battle Brothers" are essentially privates, though the rank itself does not exist.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Apollo ‘The Betrayed’

Appearance: Apollo is tall for a space marine and possesses less bulk than his brothers. His armour is the gold and black that used to be the armour of the Emperor’s Shadows. He has 2 helmets. One helmet is that of a Grey Knight Brother Captain that has the 3 headed Hydra that is the badge of the Venom Guard over the right eye lens. The other is his original helmet also with the badge of the three headed Hydra over the right eye lens. Apollo’s armour is the standard armour of the Emperor’s Shadows although he has desecrated all symbols of his previous allegiance and replaced them with the eight pointed star of Chaos. His sword is sheathed in a black scabbard at his left hip so that he draws it across his body, turning the mere releasing of the weapon into a scything slash that has been the bane of many a foe. His bolt pistol is built into his gauntlet. For this mission he has painted over the most obvious gold sections of his armour with black. He wears a long red cloak although when performing stealth missions he turns it round so that the black inner layer shows.

The armour of the Emperor’s Shadows is much thinner than the usual Astartes plate. It is form fitting with each suit individually tailored to fit the wearer. The pauldrons are also much smaller, no bulkier than the connecting armour. The back pack is smaller as less power is required due to the lighter armour plates. The neck is protected by a collar of metal similar in design to that of the Mk 8 ‘Errant’ pattern power armour. The helmet was a black, featureless mask of metal with only 2 eye slits on its surface. The armour was designed for stealth and manoeuvrability and so uses the older technique of separate abutting plates, although this marginally lowers defensive capabilities but allows greater freedom of movement. The Emperor’s Shadows themselves are thinner than normal space marines and taller. More importance was placed on speed and reaction times than strength as they would be more useful in the application of the stealth missions embarked upon by the Emperor’s Shadows.

Chaos Loyalty: Apollo is disdainful of the Chaos Gods. They have no hold upon him and daemons shy away from him.

Personality: Apollo wants nothing more than to become a brilliant swordsman, preferably the best in the venom guard, and then to annihilate every living Adeptus Custode. His wish to be the best swordsman is soon to be fulfilled considering he is already arguably the best warrior in close combat in the Venom Guard besides the Chosen few of the Wrathful. He is not loyal but shows no obvious treachery towards his commander. He learnt long ago that trust is both a weapon and a trap and so makes sure he does not trust anyone and thus he is sly and secretive to others. He is not arrogant but will accept any challenge offered so that he may not be called a coward. He rarely speaks but when he does his words carry great weight and his audience normally realize this for to ignore him would be foolish. He has a fine mind for tactics however when he is in battle it all vanishes as he focuses completely on his foe, wielding his weapons as if they were parts of him. He is quite possibly the best scout in the venom guard, level with and most likely better than Krateros. Very few of his brothers know the real reason for his resistance to psykers and the fact that daemons are afraid of him, only the squad he is joining know of it because he told them himself. It is also the reason for the air of despair and mistrust that surrounds him. Apollo is an untouchable.

Background: Apollo is of Terran ancestry. He was recruited by the Emperor only 150 years before the the Horus Heresy. He was recruited into the Emperor’s Shadows and trained to be the best. He was implanted with the organs that completed his transformation after 2 years of training. He wore the gold and black power armour with pride and performed his duties with enthusiasm. He was sent on a lone mission to investigate rumours of lodge activity in the Lunar Wolves but the brotherhood hid themselves well and he returned with nothing. His next mission was to the Word Bearers where he was one of the warriors who brought news of the Emperor’s displeasure at the fact that Lorgar was more interested in worshipping than fighting. Luckily he wasn’t in the room when Lorgar lost his temper.

Apollo was on his 10th mission for the Emperor when the Heresy took place. He was on the other side of the galaxy, investigating suspicious activity on a planet ruled by several noble families. He was ideally suited for the mission, having been born into one of the noblest families on Terra. The rumours were true and Apollo discovered a nest of Chaos worshippers who he then killed only to discover that almost the entire population had fallen to Chaos. He escaped with the help of a group of rebels hiding out in the mountains. He took them on his ship as he began the return journey to Terra where the Emperor sat on his Golden Throne. He arrived to see Horus’ ships hanging in low orbit and his scanners showing the contrails of drop pods descending to the planet.

He had no time to contemplate this as a strike cruiser turned to destroy his craft. The vehicle was small and he knew that he would have no chance of defeating the huge space craft. Instead he boosted into warp again and the others looked at him in horror but he merely gritted his teeth and said to his Navigator “tell me when we are in the atmosphere.” The Navigator merely closed his eyes and began to murmur a chant to help focus his mind. “Now,” the Navigator said without opening his eyes. Apollo killed the warp engines and the stealth craft exited the warp only 50 miles up and 15 away from the Emperor’s palace.

His craft slammed into the Emperor’s Palace and was immediately surrounded by loyalist space marines. Sanguinius himself was there, as was Dorn. When the door was kicked open and Apollo stumbled out he saw these great warriors, smiled and then collapsed into the red dream. He recovered within 5 days, just before the breaching of the Walls of the Palace. He joined the Adeptus Custodes before the breach, fully armed and armoured in his power armour. He was in the thick of the fighting when the traitors swarmed through the gap in the walls and lost count of the traitors he killed. Then he came face to face with Khârn the Betrayer. He fought well and lasted over 10 minutes which is more than anyone else could say.

Then he slipped on the spilled guts of a dead traitor and stumbled, lowering his guard momentarily but it was enough. Khârn lashed out and Gorechild ripped into Apollo’s breastplate and carved into the warrior’s primary heart, ripping through one of his lungs on the way. Apollo collapsed. Khârn was driven away from the fallen Emperor’s Shadow by the Custodes who, believing him dead left him lying on the floor. They would have buried him but there was no time and so they merely sent a serf back to order the engraving of Apollo’s name on the wall of the fallen in the mausoleum that held the corpses of the Custodes and the Emperor’s Shadows and the names of those who could not be retrieved.

When he finally regained life, the damage having been repaired by an Alpha Legion Apothecary, Apollo saw Angron standing over him alongside a captain of the Black Legion named Erefidian. Angron was holding a globe that he shattered over the fallen Emperor’s Shadow. The daemon that had been contained in it drifted over Apollo and tried to possess him but was driven back. It tried again and again was driven back. Apollo gazed at it and focussed all his bitterness at it. This focussed his untouchable powers that had lain dormant until that day. The daemon screamed in fury and was banished to the realms of Chaos. Apollo sat up and faced the surprised Erefidian, Angron having already left the tent. He told his story and the bitterness in his voice was evident. He swore himself to Horus and vowed to kill those who had left him to die. This earned him the name ‘The Betrayed’. It is ironically similar to Khârn’s title.

Apollo trained under Erefidiam in preparation for the assault on the Emperor’s Palace. He trained hard, becoming the best in Erefidiam's company and he gained fame although only within a small group, a mere three companies. They gained a strong dislike of each other during this time. Apollo was at the forefront of the assault of the Emperor’s palace and his sword was red with blood. He was one of the last warriors following the Black Legion to retreat and he did not leave until he had killed as many Custodes as he could. Even then he was bitter that they had to retreat for he wanted to kill more warriors of the Adeptus Custodes before being forced to cease the fighting.

He left the Black Legion and joined the Alpha Legion, growing to treat Omegon-Alpharius like a father and fought for them with as much devotion as he had shown the Emperor. He fought alongside the 8th Great Company and the Effrit Stealth Squad alongside Krateros. They gained a strong dislike of each other during this time. When Alpharius died he was in a rage but Omegon calmed him. When they returned to the Eye he left the Alpha Legion and joined the Venom Guard. He was elevated to Chosen status after he killed a Grey Knight Brother Captain in single combat before proceeding to massacre his terminator armoured bodyguards one by one. This will be his 11th mission as a Chosen of Chaos

Equipment:
‘Shadow’ mark power armour
Power sword
Bolt Pistol
Stalker pattern boltgun


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Errmmm...this might be Boc's place to say and I might be wrong, but the unification wars were before the Great Crusade, before the Emperor created the primarchs i believe. I think the Unification was ended like 29/30th millenia. So even before we get to the Siege of Terra, Apollo is ancient by any measure, being like 1,000 years (+) old.

Also, who are the Emperor's Shadows? (That one is more out of curiosity, as I've never heard of that group ) 

I won't say any more, as it's not my place to judge the characters.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Also - The Alpha Legion were not at Terra, at all; much like the Night Lords, they were off distracting Loyalist Legions, and causing havoc.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, I forgot that they weren't there, I will edit appropriately.

PS. The Emperor's Shadows are custom and yes, he is maybe even older than the wrathful but the gene stock of the Emperor's Shadows is unique, even going so far as to include extra organs that the space marines don't possess.

Edit: It is changed now

Edit again: I have changed it yet again to 150 years befor the Heresy.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

> PS. The Emperor's Shadows are custom and yes, he is maybe even older than the wrathful but the gene stock of the Emperor's Shadows is unique, even going so far as to include extra organs that the space marines don't possess.


Hrm... I'm pretty torn about that, during your PMs I have to admit I tended to be distracted (read: at work) and didn't quite catch the bit about the unification wars. It might be best to take that out, since I don't think the Big E had refined the genetic engineering to a point yet that others were essentially immortal. Make it just a hundred years or so prior to the Great Crusade and that would work out fine.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Pfft, ironically I returned yesterday and today my computer decided that its time to take a vacation >.>


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> Pfft, ironically I returned yesterday and today my computer decided that its time to take a vacation >.>


Lies! :threaten: 

You`re just stalling to see what the rest of us are thinking! 

I`m on to you.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Lies! :threaten:
> 
> You`re just stalling to see what the rest of us are thinking!
> 
> I`m on to you.


That's what he wants you to think...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Nope, that is exactly what I am doing. Serp is correct.

Anyway, got it fixed. Had to buy a new power supply unit and a new ram card...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And delete countless gigs of porn...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

no no, I have those backed up :victory:
Who needs them on comp everything is online these days lol


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally got it together Boc 
---
*Name:*​Bréag Cainteoir​
 *Appearance:*​The Alpha Legion were from the beginning a Legion considered to be in close proximity of their twin Primarchs, Alpharius and Omegon. This was portrayed in their physical stature, being taller and stronger than the average Space Marine. This characteristic helped them in one of their notable tactics of misdirection. Alpharius, who schooled the Legion in secrecy, adaptability and fluidity bringing military success, leading to the strategy of subterfuge, misdirection and rapid, unexpected movement, believed that the Legion should be seen as one, this was procreated in the appearances of the Legion, with all marines changing their appearance to mirror that of the Primarchs, all shaving their heads bald, some even going as far to get medical surgery to obtain the appearance. It was said, that if ever an Alpha Legionnaire was asked his name, he would always reply with; _"Alpharius"._​
 Standing at 7'8" Bréag is a true brother of the Alpha Legion. He is well built and strong, but still quick on his feet despite his bulky appearance, which always amused Bréag when sparring. His skin is milky pale, save for the now brown scar slicing from the top of his brow across his right eye to the bottom of his cheek. His right eye is now glazed and grey, while his left still stares out with the intensity of a violet star, never blinking, but always seeing. Bréag's head is shaven, his staunch adherence to the old ways of the Alpha Legion being one of the main reasons Bréag still has his most of his sanity after over 10,000 years of war.​
 Bréag bears his original armour from before the Heresy, adaptations added to it over time. A mash up of Mk III '_Iron'_ armour and Mk IV _'Maximus'_ armour, it predominately bears the colours of the Alpha Legion, though they are dulled or blacked out, a result of his time serving in the Scáth Stealth Squad, an elite stealth team made in the image of the famed Effrit Stealth Squad. Forever loyal to Legion and Primarch, Bréag still bears his Alpha Legion '_Hydra'_ insignia on his left hand pauldron. However, his right hand pauldron , arm and hand are all blacked out from his service in the Scáth. His torso armour, right arm and pauldrons are all Mk III. His helm, though a matching piece to his Mk IV armour pieces, is not his original, salvaging it from an enemy. The helm has an emerald stripe down the centre, added to show his allegiance to the Venom Guard, as well as mirroring the traditional helmet markings of the Alpha Legion, pre-Heresy.​
 *Chaos Loyalty:*​The Alpha Legion's initial siding with Horus, through the insight from the mysterious Cabal, was never a siding to the Chaos Gods themselves. The Primarch Alpharius, they say, once said that _'the Alpha Legion has always, always been for the Emperor'_ and that the battle cry of _'For the Emperor'_ is in fact less a mockery, than a testament to the Legion's devotion to their cause. It is these notions which gives Bréag his sense of disdain for the Chaos Gods. It is also the reason he has a subconscious to those of the Legion who has fallen to the lies and false promises of the gods. He finds those who claim to have _'devoted'_ themselves to the gods to be spiteful selfish creatures, more intended to slay a comrade for the possibility it pleases the gods, than to fight in the name of the Legion. Bréag's own allegiances lie solely to the Alpha Legion, and now, the Venom Guard.​
 *Personality:*​Over 10,000 years of war have blasted most of the humanity from Bréag, what little emotions he is able to bear, more often then not hidden from sight. The emotion he most often shows is anger, which flares in Bréag's eyes with each kill he makes against those that persecuted his Legion, it echoes his frustration of 10,000 years of war and slaughter, through the misguided actions of once-great leaders. Bréag will speak little, unless the situation demands it. When he does his voice is deep and commanding, a veteran of an age, whose words are spared for the times where his experienced words could hold the most weight. He will, however, gladly choose to sit, silent, observing those around him, gauging their actions, words and expressions, forging them into the edict of that person's true calling. Though his wrath can be a raging inferno, Bréag is by nature, not quick to anger. There are those however that choose to tempt the fates and prod and prude a Brother to see what makes him tick. It is these 'brothers' of seemingly inferior intelligence, that Bréag has no time for. As they live Bréag will hold a grudge to them like the stench of death to a corpse, but he will gladly slip his knife across their throat given the chance.​
 *Background:*​An original Legionnaire of the 1st Great Company, Bréag was very successful in the early years of the Alpha Legion's time in the Great Crusade, having entered it a few decades before it's closure. It was during this time that the Alpha Legion stratagem was out under scrutiny by the other Primarchs, however within the Legion they ignored the politics, and continued to use it, with perfect efficiency and brutality.​
 One of the Alpha Legion's most decisive victories was on Tesstra Prime. It was here where the Alpha Legion, instead of taking the opportunity to capture the planetary capital and force the world's surrender, instead allowed the enemy to dig in and defend it so that they could then expertly take the defending forces apart in a number of different ways. After a week of suffering seemingly random mishaps as well as brutal ambushes, the defenders were forced to capitulate, having taken 90% casualties. When asked why the Legion had not taken the simpler strategy, Alpharius retorted that they avoided it as _"it would have been too easy."_ This campaign brought him censure from almost all of his brother Primarchs, except for Horus who was always impressed by Alpharius and his work and thus he praised the Alpha Legion's skill. It was during this campaign that Bréag caught the attention of his superiors. During one of the missions to sow confusion and fear amongst the defenders Bréag went MIA. His unit had infiltrated to the catacombs of the Planetary Governor's Palace, and their mission had been to sow discourse in the mind's of the Palace serfs to prompt them to rise against the Governor from within his own halls. The squad's Sergeant furious that Bréag had abandoned his brothers, had the unit stand ground, amongst the shadows, near their planned exit point of the catacombs, preparing for an ambush, lest Bréag had betrayed them. They looked on in surprise as the Governor himself entered the catacombs striding down the stairs, flanked by his own bodyguard. Their surprise turned to amazement, as they watched Bréag, seemingly materialise from the shadows next to the base of the stairs, his wicked combat knife in hand. Bréag had proceeded to slit the throats of the Governor's bodyguard, and slip back into the shadows, before the Governor had even noticed his presence. The Governor swirled around as he heard the bodies fall, pulling his own sabre from his side. The Governor had screamed into the darkness for the coward to show himself. What was heard and seen next could only be described as a masterful assassination. The other Astartes, as their hearing was astute enough, heard a whisper in the darkness, _"As you wish Governor"_, then with the stealth of a marsh cat, Bréag emerged from the shadows again, this time behind the Governor. With one hand he pushed the Governor to his knees, the other with his knife to the man's neck. The Governor whimpered in fear, Bréag towering over him, he looked into the shadows and made eye contact with his sergeant, _"For the Emperor"_, whispered Bréag, as he threw his knife across the Governor's throat, almost decapitating him.​
News of Bréag's assassination on the Governor spread quickly, as the his removal has quickened the confusion and rebellion with the Palace and Tesstra Prime was quickly brought under the Imperium again. Due to the successful part he played in the campaign, supported by the accounts of his other squad members, Bréag was called to face Alpharius. The Primarch commended Bréag on his skilful tactics and asked if he would serve in the Scáth Stealth Squad alongside some of the Legions best. Bréag accepted wholeheartedly, this being an honour for any Legionnaire, lest asked by the Primarch personally. Within Scáth Bréag continued to hone his skills in stealth and the use of a combat blade, as well as more advanced stealth and subterfuge.​ 
Alpharius-Omegon was contacted by the Xenos organisation, which presented the Primarch with visions of the Heresy to come and other predictions of the future as well as knowledge about the nature of Chaos. They were shown that the only outcomes of the Heresy were that, if the Emperor won, humanity's existence would be ensured for ten or twenty thousand years of decay before they and the galaxy were consumed by Chaos and that, if Horus won, humanity would perish inside two generations, taking the Chaos powers into oblivion with them, thus saving the rest of the galaxy. The Alpha Legion was asked to take on their greatest challenge, to defect to the side of Horus and ensure the final destruction of Chaos. Alpharius-Omegon chose to accede to this request. One of the main challenges for the Legion in the years leading up to the Horus Heresy was the Cabal.​
When the Horus Heresy started, officially at the virus-bombing of Istvaan III, the Alpha Legion were still assumed to be Loyalists, and so were one of the seven Legions sent to Istvaan V, were Horus and the Sons of Horus, alongside the Emperor's Children, the World Eaters and the Death Guard, accompanied by their respective Primarchs, had set up their base of operations. The Loyalist Legions sent to stop Horus were the Salamanders, Raven Guard, Iron Hands, Word Bearers, Alpha Legion, Night Lords and the Iron Warriors, all with their respective Primarchs. The three former Legions consisted as a first wave and swarmed Horus' command post and were met by a bloodbath. After suffering heavy casualties, they began to fall back, only to find that the other four Legions had already pledged their allegiances to Horus. As the three Loyalist Legions crashed against the newly-revealed Traitor Legions, like waves crashing into a rocky shore,Scáth revealed themselves at the Loyalists rear. Supported by assault troops from the Night Lords, they charged into battle. Bréag had his bolter out, firing it into the backs of the Loyalists. As the magazine ran dry, he slung the bolter over his shoulder, drawing his combat knife and bolt pistol. Slashing and stabbing, Loyalists began to fall around him, every know and then making a parry to stop an incoming blow. Pulling his knife from the eye of a dead Salamander, Bréag took a fast blow to the side of his helmet. Regaining himself, he barely parried an incoming chainsword by a Raven Guard assault marine. So began a dance of death, with Bréag and the Raven Guard, in a fight to the death. Striking and parrying to each attack, Bréag began getting the upper hand on the Raven Guard, his combat blade him to land more, faster attacks, compared to the few, that the Raven Guard could bring to bear, with the heavier chainsword. Then, the Raven Guard parried one of Bréag's attacks with his chainsword, whilst simultaneously backhanding his helmet. Bréag stumbled, stunned at the swift counter-attack. The Raven Guard leapt forward, throwing his whirring chainsword into Bréag's helmet. Ceramite tore, then in turn skin began to tear, as the biting edge of the chain sword cut through Bréag's helmet and into his face. Roaring in anger and frustration, Bréag threw a punch into the Raven Guard's underarm, dislocating the arm holding the chainsword. Wrenching his useless helmet off, Bréag advanced on the Raven Guard, half blind, and with a searing pain shooting through his head. Brutally punching the Raven Guard, over and over, his chest plate began to crack. Pulling out his bolt pistol, Bréag shot the Raven Guard in the knee caps, forcing the Loyalist to his knees. Ripping the Raven Guard's helmet off, Bréag pressed his bolt pistol to the marine's head. _"For the Emperor"_, roared Bréag as he executed the Loyalist. Bréag donned the helm of the fallen Loyalist, and continued to fight, earning many a victory that day. After the blood bath on Istvaan V, Bréag, along with the rest of the Alpha Legion, split off from Horus' main forces, moving off to perform a series of delaying actions against Imperial reinforcements, as Horus laid siege to Terra. Bréag also slew the Scar Champion, a member of the Guard of Khan of the Seventh Brotherhood, on Tallarn against the White Scars, and helped destroy the communications of the Space Wolves on Yarant. Despite all they did, Horus was still defeated, and so the Heresy ended.​
Unlike many of the Traitor Legions, the Alpha Legion didn't run to the Eye of Terror, they instead pushed towards the Galactic East. It was there, on Eskrador, that the Alpha Legion faced off against the Ultramarines. In a surprise move by Guilliman, he led a front on assault against the Alpha Legion, in which Alpharius was killed by Guilliman. A wave of rage rippled through the Legion. Bréag, grief stricken from the death of the Primarch, was further stricken, when a veteran brother, in the Effrit killed his kinsmen and was labelled _'Kinslayer'_.Gathering the Scáth together Bréag and the remaining Alpha Legion retaliated with it's might against the Ultramarines detachment, then harrying them to their base, drove them from the planet in the ensuing battle.​
Their Primarch gone, and the Imperium hunting for them, the Alpha Legion fractured into smaller warbands in order to hide from the Imperium. In bases hidden throughout the Imperium, the Alpha Legion would continue in their doctrine of causing havoc among Imperial planets, such to the point that the Inquisition has tried and failed to exterminate the Legion on three seperate occasions.​
Having seen the blood of his own spilled by a brother, Bréag left the Scáth, moving into the Eight Great Company, who became the Venom Guard. Throughout the last 10,000 years Bréag has led small runs against Imperial worlds, to create disorder. On seperate occasions he has come into contact with Loyalist Space Marine Chapters, on one occasion getting a Red Wolves scout unit detached from the rest of it's attachment and picking them off single handily. From them he took a new combat blade, his older one showing it's age, despite his orderly care of it, as well as one of the scouts silencers, as it better suited his style of warfare. On hearing that Krateros had joined the Venom Guard, Bréag had to remove himself to the Reflectorium, for 62 hours, to console himself, lest he slit the _Kinslayer_'s throat. Bréag refused to do as much as look at Krateros. Bréag serves the Venom Guard loyally, and is generally respected for his methods, and track record.​*
Weapons:* 
Bréag carries a large combat blade, usually sheathed at his back. He also carries a silenced bolt pistol at his side. His bolter, with leather strap, is usually strung across his shoulder. He wears power armour, and carries both frag and krak grenades.​---  If there is anything I need to change let me know mate.

Grish ​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@Grish: I'll send you anything needed on Friday, I'm currently in the woods doing a field exercise with ye ole army and can't get reception to save my life.

@All participating: The above explains my slackerness, and many apologies! I'll read up on all updates on Friday and get an update put out on Saturday pending the storyline having moved along as planned.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I've edited Bréag as you wished Boc, hope it's now to standard.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Name: Damien Hurnst

Appearance: Due to Damien's unstable mind, his armour isn't in the best of conditions; in fact, there's so much rust and dirt and scratches he's often mistaken for a follower of Nurgle. It seems to have been Thousand Sons armour originally, but scraps and bits from other Chapters and even races have been bolted on here and there. He seems to have forgotten how to polish and fix things, so much of his equipment is on the verge of falling apart with only staples or string holding it together. Physically, Damien is short and slight for an Astartes with unwashed coppery-red hair. His expression is often madly amused, a twisted smile hovering around his mouth; Damien's blue eyes shine madly, and one of his pupils is orange. It seems his right arm is mutated, but he declines to show it to anybody.

Chaos Loyalty: Damien's violent enough to be a Khorne follower, enjoys the infliction of pain like a Slaanesh follower, and understands magic like a Tzeentch follower but falls under the banner of Undivided- simply because he's unable to grasp the idea of 'gods' and 'worship' for more than five minutes at a time.

Personality: While superficially friendly and happy, Damien's mind is shattered beyond repair; he's often off in a world of his own, his mind thrown into the past or the future or some strange universe. Sometimes he babbles insanely and nonsensically, but other times he's shockingly sensible and can even hold a decent conversation. All of the time, though, Damien is quick to laugh and eager to please- a child trapped in the body of a murderous killer.

Background: Damien can barely remember his own past, but all of the signs point to him being a Traitor Marine from the Horus Heresy; sometimes he speaks of remembering meeting Primarchs and fighting alongside the "Loona Wolfies" Chapter. Which Chapter he actually belonged to is another story, as he seemed to have ditched them at the first chance and spent most of his time wandering the Eye of Terror. He is known have hired himself out as a mercenary to the fleeing Traitor Marines, and it was around this time that he lost his sanity. 
When pressed about this, Damien insists he was a "goody two blue shoes"- his name for the Ultramarines- and that he'd been driven mad by "peeping into the hole where the universe leaks out, until the Twister stopped me", but what that actually mean is anyone's guess. This story is widely believed amoungst his comrades, taking their clues from Damien's battle tactics and preferance for straight fighting over deceit and manipulation. Futher proof that he was a son of Guilliman is that most of his memories feature Ultramarines and he can accurately answer questions posed to him about the day-to-day running of said Chapter. The fact that an Ultramarine would willingly join an Alpha Legion warband is a sign of just how low Damien has sunk, how far behind him his old life is.

Weapons: Damien uses a bolter gun (rusty), a chainsword (blunt), a combat knife (broken) and from time to time his hands and feet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

any idea when you'll be adding devius to the mix, must admit i'm still and eager beaver to get our little serpent into the action.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm with Deathbringer on that


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@ Black Steel Feathers: Character looks good, and will be an amusing addition to the secondary force, though his inclusion will slightly... complicate the plans I have set for the second group. Though I already have an idea to work around his clear handicaps. Expand a little bit on the background (even if the guy is bonkers, he's been around enough for others to probably figure out where he's from) and I'll add it to the in-waiting list.

@DB/Santaire/anyone else still waiting: As soon as the first group is en route to the surface via drop pod/whatever komanko decides, you will be included in the following update. If the action thread picks up a little bit (have had multiple RL issues with participants that are understandably slowing down the pace I'd prefer) it _could_ be by the next update I post, though I may be forced to simply force a decision rather than letting the RPers figure one out as intended.

@All participating: Still waiting on a solid plan to put forward, I'm tracking those of you that haven't posted (and I appreciate the heads up I've received as well). I'll put out a deadline of Wednesday night before the "two hours" have elapsed and the decision has to be made.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Coulda sworn I posted but oh well, I have to retype it anyways since my laptop died in mi writing (And of course I hadnt saved for a bit)
should hopefully have it up tomorrow night


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All good, mate, and keep in mind when I say "Wednesday night" I do mean US EST "Wednesday night" so it buys you a couple of extra hours :grin:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Um... Unexpected update! I have just found I will be sans laptop for up to four weeks from a few days from now, with only my phone and possibly library internet to access the forum with. Hopefully, I will be able to get on but I am prepared for my character to sit on the sidelines for a bit while I find my feet at Uni...

I will edit his thingo, anyway. Fear the worst and hope the best!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@Black Steel Feathers: Shouldn't be at all a problem, I'll make sure your initial involvement will be minimal so you can post when you are able to.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking forward to the addition of the new members to the story!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As a result of holding everyone here back I think I shall drop out from the moment until I regain my will to RP in frequency. 

Hopefully later on I might find that will again and as such rejoin of Boc allows me too, ofcourse not as Ventor but as someone else.

I am really really sorry to do that which I am doing now but I simply feel like I am ruining Boc's roleplay which is probably true.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, figured you would be, luckily I've already got a contingency plan. Working on the next update now.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a heads up, the secondary unit (which will be called Squad Devius though remain under the control of someone else) is now included in the RP. Woo, woo.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Good luck Boc  I wish everyone here to have fun


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boc, I`m a little confused. You said I and a few others did not witness Ventor`s demise? I was under the impression we were all in the same room at this point?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye my bad on that one, mixed up who had left the room to get ready anyways but it's been edited accordingly. Thanks for the catch!

Additionally, in case it wasn't clear, the second part of the scene (down on the surface of the planet) takes place before the scene on the _Twisted Lie._


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

So, is Damien in? When can he join in the fun? :biggrin:
Edit: Note to self- read a thread before you comment...
Edit 2: I guessed someone stopped the stasis and woke him up... I will edit, if they hadn't/wouldn't.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye he's in, just asleep at the moment.

As a note on Ezekial: I'll post up an actual character sheet for him tonight (on my phone atm) but he's the Arch Sorceror of the Venom Guard. The warband is led by a triumverate, and Ezekial is "The Seer," therefore he'd be a known individual for everyone. He's an original member of the Eighth, and served as the Chief Librarian until the Heresy. Sorry about the lack of clarification, I just get caught up haha.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Does Damien just lie there- and I not post- until someone wakes him up?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> Does Damien just lie there- and I not post- until someone wakes him up?


Sadly... yes. Ideally it'll happen sooner rather than later, but Squad Devius doesn't have any deadlines other than by next Saturday to post.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

He ain't gonna be happy... "Frozen? For years? I'm not a fish-finger! ...Am I? Please tell me I'm not a fish-finger!"


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

My post is two parts one I didnt get up before the Update, and the rest I just made up while talking with Serpion


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> My post is two parts one I didnt get up before the Update, and the rest I just made up while talking with Serpion


All good, mate, I know you were having computer issues between Part II and III.

I do have to admit, I chuckled a bit when Mallik crushed the shit out of your serf.

Looking good so far, all!

Edit: also, I've added in a brief tidbit on Ezekial so you all know who the hell it is that suddenly teleported onto the ship. As always, feel free to PM me with any questions!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> He ain't gonna be happy... "Frozen? For years? I'm not a fish-finger! ...Am I? Please tell me I'm not a fish-finger!"


Classic.

PS. Everyone in squad Devius, say yes when he asks us that question. :laugh:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Classic.
> 
> PS. Everyone in squad Devius, say yes when he asks us that question. :laugh:


That would blow his already tiny mind... And do you really want a Space Marine who's convinced his a yummy slice of breaded fish? A power-armoured loon who keeps covering himself in tartar sauce and wanting to be eaten? :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh come on, wouldn't that just be hilarious. Anyway, despite his supposed code of honour Apollo sometimes fancies a bit of a snack between battles :laugh:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

He won't taste nice- all unwashed and slightly mutated. Apollo might get a tummy upset.

Also, I've made my first RP here... And I'm not so sure as how to proceed, or if anyone will join. Basically, loyal!Horus finds an almost perfect- if technologically backwards- planet. Too perfect, in fact, as there's soon a murder and the small matter of a missing Primarch...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I read that. How are you intending to play it?

PS. Boc, if you think I am hijacking your thread I apologise and will continue this disscussion elsewhere


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

That's the problem... I was thinking a murder-mystery bit with the dead LW, and the suspicion that he'd found something out about the planet, which leads them to try and find out what ut is... And whether the missimg Primarch's still here.

PS. What Santaire said... Also, I hate yyping on my smartphome.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ironwarrior/Kyal, got some issues, be prepared to edit your post just so things are hunky dorrey across the board. I figured I'd do this publically rather than privately to avoid any issues in the future with additional participants.

1. The mention of terminator armour/thunderhammer. At no point in your character sheet did you mention having/ever having these items and, to be honest, if you had I would have vetoed them. Terminator armour was incredibly rare in the Alpha Legion prior to the Heresy, and even then was rarely fielded in the name of uniformity and the way the Legion fought. 10,000 years later, if anything the armour is even more rare, and therefore reserved for only the highest levels of elite marines, all of whom would likely be utilized in the pending all out assault on Hannith, which your party is trying to facilitate.

Also, your post seems somewhat at odds with the character. "The Unholy" doesn't quite strike me as a title given to one of those whom still fights for the Emperor 

Not sure if I mentioned this elsewhere as well, but the Eighth was not present when the Primarchs met with the Cabal, only the specific companies involved in "Legion" and even then only the primarchs, Grammaticus, and a single Imperial Army officer were present for what the Cabal had to say, so the intrusion of an outsider in that moment is unlikely.

In the future, if anyone has any fluff (Alpha Legion or Venom Guard related) feel free to post them up here or the OOC thread to avoid any confusion. If I'm coming off a bit heavy handed, I apologize, but posting from my droid means I can't spend extra time trying to sound nice haha, especially when I'm trying to keep an eye out for the po-lice!


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

*makes a bored raspberry* I know it's not my place to say, but... If Mr Unholy is in the factory, why is he like everyone else ignoring poor Damien? (If he isn't, I take it all back.)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> *makes a bored raspberry* I know it's not my place to say, but... If Mr Unholy is in the factory, why is he like everyone else ignoring poor Damien? (If he isn't, I take it all back.)


It depends. I have posted, and I'm in the factory. I took the what Ezekiel said to mean that Davius, being the leader of the squad, to release Damien. And don't fret often it takes a few days for people to post after an update. Have faith, Damien probably won't still be in stasis when we leave to create shenanigans.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Cooooool.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

One, i don't believe i am the leader of the squad, the fluff i wrote dictates he shouldn't be

the chain of command could do with clarification though it won't stop me posting

i personally read it as the seer leading our squad but with ventor being judged to be incompetent he has been forced to take his leave from us

secondly it is very much my intention to awaken damien in my post especially as i have been presented with his helm

i can only apologise for the delay, im back in the maternal home after a family crisis and though i tried to post i was shattered after a 5 hour train journey.

What i produced was either incoherent or not worthy of the high regard i hold this rp in. 

I am fully refreshed and should get a chance to post before the end of the day, though with the ongoing crisis i would not pink swear on it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Deathbringer is correct, the only reason I'm calling Squad Devius is for ease of saying "this group is here" instead of having to spell out each member. Due to Ventor's failure, Ezekial has assumed overall control of the operation. The first squad will remain as "Squad Ventor" however as no new champion has been selected. Besides, the Venom Guard wouldn't actually put a Raven Guard who's loyalty is based entirely on a lie in command . He's just the first approved character from that team


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm just glad it's all sorted out.  It gives mr more to to think what to write...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As another random note, there's no need to post other character's names in their colours in your posts. While it is beneficial so that they can nail down who talks to them or who is interacting with them (ideally everyone should be reading everyone else's posts anyways!) its primary purpose is to identify in the scene updates where you are involved.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Boc said:


> As another random note, there's no need to post other character's names in their colours in your posts. While it is beneficial so that they can nail down who talks to them or who is interacting with them (ideally everyone should be reading everyone else's posts anyways!) its primary purpose is to identify in the scene updates where you are involved.


I did it out of boredom


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I did it out of boredom


That was primarily aimed at IronWarrior123 since he was concerned about posting the colours correctly.

Hell I think it's a great idea, but rather than part-way through having everyone do it I figured I'd just say "don't worry about it unless you want to" until I start my next RP (the plot of which is a-churnin in mah head), at which case I'll probably implement it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I am confused. I thought Kyal was a worshipper of Tzeentch. If he is then why has IronWarrior written him as if he was disdainful of the Chaos Gods? And if he does worship Tzeentch slightly, why would he still serve the Emperor?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

When Damien babbles, there's about a 0.07% chance it's actually something that has happened, will happen or is happening. The rest is just babble. As Devius said, the touch of the Changer is strong on him... (Remember the hole in the universe and the Twister?) It's a pity Damien has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The fish line was priceless, I actually laughed aloud when I read it... well done all so far, even if Korsh was just rushing his bloated ass to the drop pod haha.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

lol, great post there, steel feathers. I am looking forward to reading more


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a reminder of the Drop Pod cutoff, still waiting on the following individuals to post:

*Alsarius, Carroth, Krateros, and Veygor*

If you can't get anything by tonight you'll need to make up a fairly convincing way to make it to the surface without getting on the drop pod


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm busy with life at the moment - If you could make Krateros an NPC, or a background character - I'd be greatful.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay then, I'll include them in the update tonight as being at the drop pod.

Also, BoK messaged me saying he is out as well, so no more Veygor as of tonight.


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

The loyalty to tzeentch is shown to his squad mates, yet his true loyalties lie to the emperor ( not current Imperium)
Will edit my post there, sorry for any confusion


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

No issues with that, as you venture out into maybe other RPs be sure to include that in your character sheet, or simply PM the GM to let them know of your intent. Since it's out in the open here, please edit your character sheet accordingly.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

im sorry 
ill post devius's evil plans tomorrow, train journeys really kick the crap out of me
boc- ok if I pm you a few questions and ideas regarding the level of operatives i've managed to accumulate, and the general concept im toying with at the moment. Dont want to disturb what you have planned.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely, shoot them my way, my plans are always flexible (and a good thing as the insertion party is now down 2, probably 3 people)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@Squad Ventor: Many apologies, but I've only gotten home from work about 30 minutes ago, and since I already have to wake up 6 hours from now, I'll be putting off the drop pod update until tomorrow.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

As Damien would put it, he don't like be called stupid.

Poor puppy- he really is trying.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

im sorry im slowing the whole of our squad down at the mo but I'm rather busy with rl, university has screwed me over

i will try get something up tonight having had my words confirmed by boc


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I should probably post again.
...


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably. 

I'm not sure what to do with Dai-Dai; make him too nad and the rest'll just ignore/attack, make him too sane and the essence of his character is lost. Tbh, I was going to have him have some connection with Tzeentch, I'd probably have to PM Boc with my ideas...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

To those of you thinking to yourselves, "Gee, Boc, why the hell don't you get off your arse and post an update already!" my computer shit itself (let's clarify, my wife murdered my computer) on Friday, but according to the powers-that-be at Geek Squad, I should have it back in the next day or so. If I get enough down time at work (unlikely) I'll try to post from here but, worst case, be prepared for something in the next couple of days.

I had been planning on doing the drop-pod micro update then letting Squad Devius continue with its 2nd after the drop pod hit the ground, but I'll do those posts simultaneously so as to get the story moving along.

Again, my apologies about the computer issues, blame estrogen. I know I do.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Fucking Army shit, out of contact for the next few days, again, sorry all for delaying the updates, but RL is a bit nuts at the moment.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

We are still here Boc, and not about to run off. 

Get your real life sorted before worrying about this.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And I return from the woods! Hooray, I'll be getting the aforementioned update done tonight, before I go back to the woods to shoot more cannons tomorrow.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the drop


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Dead roleplay is dead? D:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Negative, live RP is asleep.

Again, my apologies to all, but my RL job (military) has amped up a great deal in the past several weeks, and shows no sign of relenting over the next few.

Trust me, this RP is still alive and I have no intention of letting it die, however my job is demanding exponentially more of my time than previously. Once I _do_ get an update done up and posted, I'll send each member a PM to make sure you're all aware since this one has been quiet for a good bit now.

Thanks all for your patience!


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Phew, that's taken a heavy weight off my mind. 

In the meanwhile, I did a picture of Damien:


----------

